# Muere el futbolista José Antonio Reyes en un accidente de tráfico



## maxwell.farad (1 Jun 2019)

Muere el futbolista José Antonio Reyes en un accidente de tráfico

Lo ha confirmado el Sevilla en su cuenta de Twitter. El canterano del Sevilla y exjugador de Real Madrid o Atlético tenía 35 años y ahora mismo jugaba en el Extremadura en Segunda División.


----------



## marzo2019nuevo (1 Jun 2019)

¿Era este coche con el que ha tenido el accidente?


----------



## marzo2019nuevo (1 Jun 2019)

José Antonio Reyes sube a Instagram un 'selfie' conduciendo y sin cinturón de seguridad


----------



## Geldschrank (1 Jun 2019)

Espero que no se haya llevado a nadie por delante.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jun 2019)

marzo2019nuevo dijo:


> José Antonio Reyes sube a Instagram un 'selfie' conduciendo y sin cinturón de seguridad



Entoces opta a un premioh Darwin.


----------



## burbuje (1 Jun 2019)

marzo2019nuevo dijo:


> José Antonio Reyes sube a Instagram un 'selfie' conduciendo y sin cinturón de seguridad



Hace un mes sacándose selfies conduciendo el carraco sin cintu. No hay más preguntas. Descanse en paz.


----------



## juantxxxo (1 Jun 2019)

Bufffff, me recuerda a la muerte de Juanito.

En fin, RIP.


----------



## pulgarcitoo (1 Jun 2019)

se sabe como esta el coche?


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (1 Jun 2019)

Se creen inmunes. A cualquiera nos puede pasar, pero está gente va a 200 en su carraco y a la mínima ZAS. Dep

Enviado desde mi SM-A530F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jun 2019)

Corto de luces y mala persona. Esta bien que la parca se lo haya llevado antes de que provocara una desgracia. No obstante extiendo mi mas sentido pesame a la familia y DEP


----------



## Forchetto (1 Jun 2019)

marzo2019nuevo dijo:


> ¿Era este coche con el que ha tenido el accidente?



Debe ser, tenía un Lamborghini Huracán Spyder de ese color, 610CV...


----------



## Forchetto (1 Jun 2019)

pulgarcitoo dijo:


> se sabe como esta el coche?



No muy bien, _*"al salirse de la calzada e incendiarse el vehículo en el que viajaba".*_

Muere el futbolista José Antonio Reyes a los 35 años en un accidente de tráfico

Curiosamente los Lamborghinis tienden a incendiarse por menos de nada. Una búsqueda rápida con "Lamborghini fire" trae decenas de ejemplos que, considerando los pocos que hay por ahí, parece desproporcionado.


----------



## tastas (1 Jun 2019)

Si quieres correr usa motos, es más difícil que mates a alguien.
Me alegra que haya quedado en un susto.

Taptap


----------



## sirpask (1 Jun 2019)

El karma existe, cuidado.


----------



## maxwell.farad (1 Jun 2019)

Muere el futbolista José Antonio Reyes en un accidente de tráfico

El suceso se ha producido en el* kilómetro 18 de la A-376* que une Sevilla con Utrera en sentido utrerano. El accidente se ha debido a una salida de la carretera, con posterior vuelco. El coche implicado en el siniestro es un *Mercedes SL-500 Bravus*. No se sabe con certeza, pero es posible que el vehículo del jugador haya colisionado con un pivote situado en la parte lateral de la carretera, por el margen derecho, lo que le ha sacado de la calzada.


----------



## Forchetto (1 Jun 2019)

maxwell.farad dijo:


> Muere el futbolista José Antonio Reyes en un accidente de tráfico
> 
> El suceso se ha producido en el* kilómetro 18 de la A-376* que une Sevilla con Utrera en sentido utrerano. El accidente se ha debido a una salida de la carretera, con posterior vuelco. *El coche implicado en el siniestro es un **Mercedes SL-500 Bravus*. No se sabe con certeza, pero es posible que el vehículo del jugador haya colisionado con un pivote situado en la parte lateral de la carretera, por el margen derecho, lo que le ha sacado de la calzada.



Gracias. Entonces no son los 610CV del Lambo, pero los 730 de ese Mercedes. Hace no tanto tiempo un coche con esa potencia ganaría campeonatos mundiales de F1. El mero hecho de tener suficiente pasta para comprar ese tipo de coches no significa que tengas la habilidad o aptitud para dominarlos. El examen de conducir en un Peugeot 206 Diesel no te prepara para una máquina de esas características.

Como curiosidad esos 730CV es más o menos la potencia que Alcock & Brown disponieron para cruzar el Atlántico sin parar por primera vez en 1919... (Dos motores Rolls Royce de 360CV cada uno).


----------



## pulgarcitoo (1 Jun 2019)

Forchetto dijo:


> No muy bien, _*"al salirse de la calzada e incendiarse el vehículo en el que viajaba".*_
> 
> Muere el futbolista José Antonio Reyes a los 35 años en un accidente de tráfico
> 
> Curiosamente los Lamborghinis tienden a incendiarse por menos de nada. Una búsqueda rápida con "Lamborghini fire" trae decenas de ejemplos que, considerando los pocos que hay por ahí, parece desproporcionado.



200-300 mil euros y acaban siendo una caja de inceneracion..... curiosamente voy a buscarlo hay un video por hay de un choque creo que con un lambo tambien a 260km/h y no le paso nada.. pero no es lo comun


----------



## pulgarcitoo (1 Jun 2019)

Forchetto dijo:


> Gracias. Entonces no son los 610CV del Lambo, pero los 730 de ese Mercedes. Hace no tanto tiempo un coche con esa potencia ganaría campeonatos mundiales de F1. El mero hecho de tener suficiente pasta para comprar ese tipo de coches no significa que tengas la hablidad o aptitud para dominarlos. El examen de conducir en un Peugeot 206 Diesel no te prepara para una máquina de esas características.



va va ya vi lo que te pusieron ... puff muy rapido tendria que ir


----------



## maxwell.farad (1 Jun 2019)




----------



## 4motion (1 Jun 2019)

Pero no tenia un MERCEDES SLR MCLAREN?


----------



## Linthor (1 Jun 2019)

*José Antonio Reyes*_ (Utrera, 1983) ha fallecido este sábado en un accidente de coche en Utrera, su tierra. El futbolista de 35 años, que este año estaba enrolado en las filas del *Extremadura*, perdió la vida en una colisión producida la mañana de este sábado *en la que también murió el primo del andaluz. *_


Pues no ha sido el único fallecido, también se ha llevado a un familiar que le acompañaba. 
DEP.


----------



## kopke (1 Jun 2019)

marzo2019nuevo dijo:


> José Antonio Reyes sube a Instagram un 'selfie' conduciendo y sin cinturón de seguridad



Un peligro menos en las carreteras españolas. Iremos un poquito más seguros.


----------



## kopke (1 Jun 2019)

Linthor dijo:


> *José Antonio Reyes*_ (Utrera, 1983) ha fallecido este sábado en un accidente de coche en Utrera, su tierra. El futbolista de 35 años, que este año estaba enrolado en las filas del *Extremadura*, perdió la vida en una colisión producida la mañana de este sábado *en la que también murió el primo del andaluz. *_
> 
> 
> Pues no ha sido el único fallecido, también se ha llevado a un familiar que le acompañaba.
> DEP.



Se ha llevado por delante a un primoh. Pero al menos no han fallecido personas ajenas al clan familiar.

Un tipo de estos te puede matar cuando vas tan tranquilo.


----------



## Lord Vader (1 Jun 2019)

Descanse en Paz


----------



## Blackest (1 Jun 2019)

La verdad es que me la suda el furgol aunque conozco al tipo de verlo por la tele. No tengo nada en contra de él, al menos no hacia daño a nadie al coontrario que Rubalcalva


----------



## Militarícese (1 Jun 2019)

Este era de los de la época d Ramón Calderón y que se creía que por jugar en el Real Madrid le tenían que dar todo gratis.
Gente que se endiosa y cree está por encima del bien y del mal.


----------



## elbaranda (1 Jun 2019)

Recuerdo cuando se compró el exclusivisimo Mercedes SLR McLaren que le multar on saliendo de un entreno. 

Es un claro caso de darwinismo pero no por ello impacta menos 

Me caía bien. Dep


----------



## SOY (1 Jun 2019)

kopke dijo:


> Un peligro menos en las carreteras españolas. Iremos un poquito más seguros.



Pues es posible que haya sido el cinturón de seguridad el que le ha impedido salvarse del incendio. Por lo que dicen el copiloto se ha salvado porque ha podido salir del coche mientras que Reyes y otro pasajero, que viajaba en la parte de atrás, han muerto quemados.

Por lo que se ve en la imagen, el coche no parece que haya sufrido grandes daños. La estructura no parece que haya sido comprimida. Parece que el incendio ha sido lo que ha provocado las muertes.






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Jun 2019)

4motion dijo:


> Pero no tenia un MERCEDES SLR MCLAREN?



Ese lo tenía cuando jugaba en el atleti hace 1000 años.

D.e.p.


----------



## BurbuSound (1 Jun 2019)

DEP, si es donde dicen, una enorme recta (casi) de una autovía en muy buen estado en esa zona.


----------



## 4motion (1 Jun 2019)

SOY dijo:


> Pues es posible que haya sido el cinturón de seguridad el que le ha impedido salvarse del incendio. Por lo que dicen el copiloto se ha salvado porque ha podido salir del coche mientras que Reyes y otro pasajero, que viajaba en la parte de atrás, han muerto quemados.
> 
> Por lo que se ve en la imagen, el coche no parece que haya sufrido grandes daños. La estructura no parece que haya sido comprimida. Parece que el incendio ha sido lo que ha provocado las muertes.
> 
> ...



Menudo pedazo de HOSTIAZO.


----------



## Goldman (1 Jun 2019)

Nunca es lícito alegrarse de la muerte de los demás. Allá cada uno con vuestra conciencia.


----------



## Renegato (1 Jun 2019)

De lo poco que hizo en el Madrid, nos quedaremos con esto...


----------



## SOY (1 Jun 2019)

4motion dijo:


> Menudo pedazo de HOSTIAZO.



No te creas, puede que la hostia no haya sido tanta y que el coche haya ido campo a través hasta llegar a un desnivel, volcar e incendiarse. La posición del coche y el incendio parece lo más significativo. La estructura no parece comprimida. Además, sabemos que el copiloto pudo huir y salvarse por lo que un choque frontal fuerte queda descartado.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Forchetto (1 Jun 2019)

SOY dijo:


> Pues es posible que haya sido el cinturón de seguridad el que le ha impedido salvarse del incendio.



En accidentes entran en funcionamiento los pretensores del cinturón de seguridad y te sientes atrapado (más que nada por la sorpresa para la cual nadie te prepara o adiestra). El pánico cuando esto ocurre es real. No es solo la presión que el cinturón ejerce sobre tu cuerpo sino la estampida o explosión del mecanismo de accionamiento, es una carga explosiva.


----------



## marzo2019nuevo (1 Jun 2019)

SOY dijo:


> Pues es posible que haya sido el cinturón de seguridad el que le ha impedido salvarse del incendio. Por lo que dicen el copiloto se ha salvado porque ha podido salir del coche mientras que Reyes y otro pasajero, que viajaba en la parte de atrás, han muerto quemados.
> 
> Por lo que se ve en la imagen, el coche no parece que haya sufrido grandes daños. La estructura no parece que haya sido comprimida. Parece que el incendio ha sido lo que ha provocado las muertes.



No sé si es cierto pero en otro foro dicen que el tercer ocupante acaba de morir en el hospital, que tenía un 60% quemado.


----------



## SOY (1 Jun 2019)

Forchetto dijo:


> En accidentes entran en funcionamiento los pretensores del cinturón de seguridad y te sientes atrapado (más que nada por la sorpresa para la cual nadie te prepara o adiestra). El pánico cuando esto ocurre es real. No es solo la presión que el cinturón ejerce sobre tu cuerpo sino la estampida o explosión del mecanismo de accionamiento, es una carga explosiva.



Por eso es muy recomendable llevar algo adosado al cinturón de seguridad que permita cortarlo inmediatamente. Eso es algo no llevan los coches y siempre me he preguntado por qué. El cinturón de seguridad es una muerte segura si hay incendio en el habitáculo.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Palpatine (1 Jun 2019)

Quemados vivos...


----------



## SOY (1 Jun 2019)

marzo2019nuevo dijo:


> No sé si es cierto pero en otro foro dicen que el tercer ocupante acaba de morir en el hospital, que tenía un 60% quemado.



Joder, que mala suerte. DEP
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Forchetto (1 Jun 2019)

marzo2019nuevo dijo:


> No sé si es cierto pero en otro foro dicen que el tercer ocupante acaba de morir en el hospital, que tenía un 60% quemado.



Es posible. Aquí dicen que *"Además, un tercer ocupante del vehículo ha sido trasladado a un centro hospitalario en estado grave"*. 

Fallece José Antonio Reyes: El pésame de sus compañeros de fútbol, en directo


----------



## fred (1 Jun 2019)

DEP. Hay que recordar que cuando vivía en Inglaterra se gastó el dinero en más de una docena de coches de altisima gama.


----------



## 4motion (1 Jun 2019)

Pero ese coche es un BI PLAZA no?

como iban TRES?


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2019)

Rugiendo duro en incorporaciones, es lo que tiene.


----------



## jolu (1 Jun 2019)

Se suspende el Cádiz-Extremadura y probablemente todos los implicados en el ascenso.

El mundo del fútbol se va a acordar de ti este fin de semana.


----------



## HATE (1 Jun 2019)

Recuerdo cuando empezó a despuntar en el Sevilla le hizo un reportaje antena 3 y el tío se había comprado un Mercedes rosa.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Jun 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Espero que no se haya llevado a nadie por delante.



Pues por lo pronto a su sobrino


----------



## Enterao (1 Jun 2019)

gandaluz , furgolero y con un lamborghini.....


----------



## jolu (1 Jun 2019)

marzo2019nuevo dijo:


> No sé si es cierto pero en otro foro dicen que el tercer ocupante acaba de morir en el hospital, que tenía un 60% quemado.



En otro foro no, en este mismo, pero en temas calientes, que es donde debería estar este hilo, unido al otro.


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2019)

jolu dijo:


> Se suspende el Cádiz-Extremadura y probablemente todos los implicados en el ascenso.
> 
> El mundo del fútbol se va a acordar de ti este fin de semana.



que me estas container? que mariconada es esa?


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2019)

*Modificación horarios de la jornada 41 de LaLiga 1|2|3 2018/19*
*Los siete encuentros correspondientes a la jornada 41 que se iban a disputar el domingo 2 de junio a las 20:00 horas, quedan aplazados.*



Debido al fallecimiento de José Antonio Reyes, los siete partidos correspondientes a la jornada 41 de #LaLiga123, que se iban a disputar este domingo 2 de junio a las 20:00 horas, quedan aplazados para el próximo martes 4 de junio a las 21:00 horas.



LOLAZO, vaya mariconas de mierda.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Jun 2019)

Si hubiera conducido un citroen picasso color nevera seguiria vivo.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Jun 2019)

SOY dijo:


> Por eso es muy recomendable llevar algo adosado al cinturón de seguridad que permita cortarlo inmediatamente. Eso es algo no llevan los coches y siempre me he preguntado por qué. El cinturón de seguridad es una muerte segura si hay incendio en el habitáculo.
> .
> .
> .
> ...





Yo llevo en el coche esta Victorinox:




Pero es cierto que algo, tipo cutex, que fuera integrado en el cinturón, podría ser adecuado:


----------



## soromataM (1 Jun 2019)

Ultimamente los canis están llegando al tanatorio más de lo normal.


----------



## Sportura (1 Jun 2019)

Tiene pinta de ser un clase G Brabus, no un deportivo. Es decir, un todoterreno puro de campo con diseño de hace décadas adaptado para ir por carretera, y en este caso seguramente más de 600cv


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Jun 2019)

No me alegro del mal de nadie, pero el karma está ahí. Tengo entendido que en su dia, tras separarse de su mujer, se negaba a pagar la pension de 750€ al mes de su hijo. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Jun 2019)

Velocidad inadecuada para las circunstancias de la via. Fin.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Jun 2019)




----------



## tastas (1 Jun 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> El karma existe, cuidado.



El karma me va a poner a alta velocidad en un coche deportivo en una carretera pública?

Lo dudo.

Taptap


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

Según su currículum era amante de la velocidad y los coches potentes, conducia sin cinturón de seguridad y se hacia selfies en el coche

Como dice el refrán...Tanto iba el cántaro a la fuente....que al final..


----------



## fieraverde (1 Jun 2019)

Se ha hecho un paul walker total.


----------



## Funci-vago (1 Jun 2019)

Hace una hora que me he enterado y ya estoy hasta los huevos, parece que se haya muerto el Papa o una figura histórica. Era un cani con un coche caro, todos los días mueren de esos.

Dep y mi pesame a la familia, no obstante.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (1 Jun 2019)

DEP, es lo que tiene ir folladisimo con semejante coche, que como te ahosties puedes no contarlo mas. 

Lo malo de esta gente es que se puede llevar vidas ajenas en el piñazo, como en este caso a familiares o cualquier desgraciado que se les cruce en la carretera.


----------



## Max Aub (1 Jun 2019)

Afortunadamente se ha matado él solito el cani farlopero este.


----------



## edefakiel (1 Jun 2019)

Bien muerto está el hijo de puta, que mi padre va por esa carretera muchas veces y pavor me causa que se encuentre a un cabrón de estos a 200km/h. A partir de hoy, me hallo un poco más tranquilo.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

P


Max Aub dijo:


> Afortunadamente se ha matado *él solito el *cani farlopero este.




No , también ha fallecido el primo y un tercero que iba en el coche.


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2019)

Max Aub dijo:


> Afortunadamente se ha matado él solito el cani farlopero este.



no, ha matado tb a sus primoh


----------



## JoseDa (1 Jun 2019)

Da que pensar el endiosamiento de estos tipos por la sociedad y los poderes que manejan el cotarro (y a los políticos). Un chaval de barrio de 30 años con la capacidad de comprarse dos cochazos por medio millón de eurazos o más, casa(s) de lujo... con el único mérito en la vida de saber dar patadas a un balón.

La SER y O. Cero (y supongo que todos los demás medios) abriendo a las 2 y a las 3 con esta noticia como si el personaje fuera de la máxima relevancia y se le conociera en todo el orbe.

Luego lo de las entradas de la champions con gente dispuesta a pagar más de 4500€ por una.. No es de extrañar que los países occidentales se vayan a la mierda.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

Menuda gilipollez dices macho

Yo no me cambio por él ahora. Lo más importante de la vida es estar vivo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jun 2019)

4motion dijo:


> Menudo pedazo de HOSTIAZO.



OSTIAZO o FOSTIÓN para los que hicimos la EGB.


----------



## Registrador (1 Jun 2019)

Conducia un *Mercedes SL-500 Bravus* y se ha puesto a arder? Como es posible si según los foreros palilleros solo arden los Tesla...


----------



## parcifal (1 Jun 2019)

Cada día muere gente.
Descanse en paz.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Jun 2019)

Por lo visto venia de entrenar , unos 200 km de distancia ...


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

JoseDa dijo:


> Da que pensar el endiosamiento de estos tipos por la sociedad y los poderes que manejan el cotarro (y a los políticos). Un chaval de barrio de 30 años con la capacidad de comprarse dos cochazos por medio millón de eurazos o más, casa(s) de lujo... con el único mérito en la vida de saber dar patadas a un balón.
> 
> La SER y O. Cero (y supongo que todos los demás medios) abriendo a las 2 y a las 3 con esta noticia como si el personaje fuera de la máxima relevancia y se le conociera en todo el orbe.
> 
> Luego lo de las entradas de la champions con gente dispuesta a pagar más de 4500€ por una.. No es de extrañar que los países occidentales se vayan a la mierda.




Estamos teniendo noticias en primera plana de gente que luego resulta ser intrascendente..

Desde la matraca que han dado con el suicidio de la de IVECO que gustaba de hacer.videos porno amateur, hasta este cani millonario. Que tirando de la manta no ha pasado más porque Dios no ha querido ya que le gustaba hacerse selfies al volante y sin cinturón.


Que podemos esperar de una sociedad cuya máxima satisfacción y aspiración es ver el salvarme y pagar 4000 euros por ver un partido de futbol.


----------



## bullish consensus (1 Jun 2019)

yo noto últimamente las carreteras especialmente peligrosas, puede ser por estos payasos que abundan cada vez más, puede ser porque los panchos no tienen aptitudes ni inteligencia ni para poner un intermitente, puede ser por los ninis tan carentes de lo más minimo que adelantan donde les sale de los huevos pensando que son tipos duros en sus mierda leones de carreras, pero se palpa..... a alguno de ustedes le pasa lo mismo?


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

bullish consensus dijo:


> yo noto últimamente las carreteras especialmente peligrosas, puede ser por estos payasos que abundan cada vez más, puede ser porque los panchos no tienen aptitudes ni inteligencia ni para poner un intermitente, puede ser por los ninis tan carentes de lo más minimo que adelantan donde les sale de los huevos pensando que son tipos duros en sus mierda leones de carreras, pero se palpa..... a alguno de ustedes le pasa lo mismo?




Bueno conducimos mal pero en Italia por ejemplo mucho peor. Y en Sudamerica o Marruecos ni te cuento. No nos caracterizamos precisamente por conducir mal los Españoles. Aunque si siempre hay algún hijodeputa con ganas de liarla.


----------



## bullish consensus (1 Jun 2019)

los diesel no se incendian.....


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jun 2019)

bullish consensus dijo:


> los diesel no se incendian.....



Al combustible le cuesta un poco más. El resto del coche, se incendia exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Jun 2019)

bullish consensus dijo:


> los diesel no se incendian.....



Pero tambien vuelcan. 
Tambien es una ventaja ahorrarte la cremación.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Jun 2019)

JoseDa dijo:


> Da que pensar el endiosamiento de estos tipos por la sociedad y los poderes que manejan el cotarro (y a los políticos). Un chaval de barrio de 30 años con la capacidad de comprarse dos cochazos por medio millón de eurazos o más, casa(s) de lujo... con el único mérito en la vida de saber dar patadas a un balón.
> 
> La SER y O. Cero (y supongo que todos los demás medios) abriendo a las 2 y a las 3 con esta noticia como si el personaje fuera de la máxima relevancia y se le conociera en todo el orbe.
> 
> Luego lo de las entradas de la champions con gente dispuesta a pagar más de 4500€ por una.. No es de extrañar que los países occidentales se vayan a la mierda.



chaval si no te gusta el mundo pegate un tiro


----------



## Santon (1 Jun 2019)

Que muerte más jodida morir quemado, al quedarse atrapado en esa zanja no pudieron abrir las puertas, ojalá perdieran el sentido antes, pero me temo que no.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

Santon dijo:


> Que muerte más jodida morir quemado, al quedarse atrapado en esa zanja no pudieron abrir las puertas, ojalá perdieran el sentido antes, pero me temo que no.




dicen que es la peor muerte, más que el ahogamiento o perder poco a poco sangre

Quemarse a lo bonzo rabias de dolor hasta que se queman las terminaciones nerviosas de debajo de la piel y deja de mandar señal al cerebro , no obstante ahi estas muerto ya. Suma que intentaría quitarse el cinturon rabiando de dolor.


Una muerte muy muy mala, la peor que le puede pasar a un ser humano

Por cierto vale que la revolución tecnológica ya pasó y estamos estancados pero aún se siguen haciendo coches para matarse fácilmente la gente, para que vuelquen de un giro campana y no haya forma de quitarse el cinturón...

Tan difícil seria inventar algo para resolver esto???

El cutex para cortar a voluntad el cinturón como decís es una

Algún sistema o elemento de contrapeso en la carrocería, o eje que impida el volcar el coche...

Otro sistema para que no implosione o explosione el combustible...

Un chivato que avise o bloquee el coche cuando pasas de la velocidad máxima de la via...


Estamos en las mismas que hace un siglo seguimos matandonos con los coches...


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> Por lo visto venia de entrenar , unos 200 km de distancia ...



1 horita de camino.

xd

Hacia ese trayecto todos los días, así que estaría acostumbrado a ir a 200 o cerca.


----------



## MIP (1 Jun 2019)

Mejor que estar muerto en muerte.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (1 Jun 2019)

Joder los becarios no se molestan ni en googlear antes de escribir sus mierdas
"SL 500 Bravus"....

BRABUS


----------



## SOY (1 Jun 2019)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2019)

SOY dijo:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



coche de 200K, y no tenía eso de 10€


----------



## Kiral (1 Jun 2019)

No ha muerto quemado, sino decapitado.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> No ha muerto quemado, sino decapitado.




Fuente???

Dijeron calcinado


----------



## percutor (1 Jun 2019)

edefakiel dijo:


> Bien muerto está el hijo de puta, que mi padre va por esa carretera muchas veces y pavor me causa que se encuentre a un cabrón de estos a 200km/h. A partir de hoy, me hallo un poco más tranquilo.



El accidente ha sido a las 11:40 , desconozco el volumen del trafico a esa hora , pero ir a 200 por hora es un peligro aunque solo haya un coche en la autovía , es de subnormales profundos , el otro coche no te ve venir por detrás y cambia de carril y viene el susto .

Las noticias hablando del accidentado y a mi me ha venido a la cabeza el accidente de fernando martín en 1989 , todo el mundo rendiendo homenaje y un pobre padre de familia olvidado en el hospital a punto de morir por culpa de fernando martín .


Por suerte no ha muerto ningún inocente , pero igualmente en estos casos creo que los mass media deberían tratar de no ser tan edulcorados con estas celebridades que mueren y estan a punto de matar personas inocentes .


----------



## Kiral (1 Jun 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Fuente???
> 
> Dijeron calcinado



Y no van a decir lo contrario. 

Pero no ha muerto así. No hay fuente oficial.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

percutor dijo:


> El accidente ha sido a las 11:40 *a.m*, desconozco el volumen del trafico a esa hora , pero ir a 200 por hora es un peligro aunque solo haya un coche en la autovía , es de subnormales profundos , el otro coche no te ve venir por detrás y cambia de carril y viene el susto .
> 
> Las noticias hablando del accidentado y a mi me ha venido a la cabeza el accidente de fernando martín en 1989 , todo el mundo rendiendo homenaje y un pobre padre de familia olvidado en el hospital a punto de morir por culpa de fernando martín .
> 
> ...




Te lo corrijo.


----------



## Mackauliz (1 Jun 2019)

Gran futbolista, mejor flipado al volante.


----------



## Kiral (1 Jun 2019)

Iba a 200, si, y en esa carretera hay muy poco volumen de tráfico. Es una recta, se le ha ido el coche.

Y no venía de entrenar desde 200 klms de distancia.


----------



## Tae-suk (1 Jun 2019)

A saber a qué velocidad iba. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Y no van a decir lo contrario.
> 
> Pero no ha muerto así. No hay fuente oficial.




Lo que quieres decir que murió decapitado y acto seguido calcinado. Por lo que no se enteró.

Pero también estaban dentro el primo muerto en el acto y un tercero que ha muerto en el hospital con un 60% de la superficie quemada esos igual son los que han rabiado de dolor, los que menos culpa tenian.


----------



## Karlb (1 Jun 2019)

Estaría manadando un whatsapp y adiós


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Jun 2019)

creo que tenía hijos, ¿ no ? en wikipedia no pone nada. Eso es una putada, lo estarán pasando horrible


----------



## Viviendo Digno (1 Jun 2019)

A mí este tipo de gente me da un poco igual, pero lo que más me preocupa es el ejemplo que dan a las millones de personas que les siguen: soberbia, mala educación, chulería... De todo menos bueno, y muchos son niños o adolescentes. 

Pocos, muy pocos, se salvan.


----------



## Kiral (1 Jun 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Lo que quieres decir que murió decapitado y acto seguido calcinado. Por lo que no se enteró.
> 
> Pero también estaban dentro el primo muerto en el acto y un tercero que ha muerto en el hospital con un 60% de la superficie quemada esos igual son los que han rabiado de dolor, los que menos culpa tenian.



No se puede morir dos veces. Lo que he dicho es que murió decapitado, no calcinado. Seguramente ni se haya enterado. Nada más. Que es cierto que iba a 200, que era en una recta, y que hay muy poco tráfico en esa carretera, que está en buenas condiciones.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> creo que tenía hijos, ¿ no ? en wikipedia no pone nada. Eso es una putada, lo estarán pasando horrible




Mujer y 3 hijos









Una mujer y tres hijos lloran la trágica muerte del futbolista José Antonio Reyes


----------



## fieraverde (1 Jun 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Iba a 200, si, y en esa carretera hay muy poco volumen de tráfico. Es una recta, se le ha ido el coche.
> 
> Y no venía de entrenar desde 200 klms de distancia.



En el as dice que venia de entrenar de almendralejo , y se iba a sevilla por que no iba convocado para el partido de mañana.


----------



## _Agamenon (1 Jun 2019)

marzo2019nuevo dijo:


> José Antonio Reyes sube a Instagram un 'selfie' conduciendo y sin cinturón de seguridad




No hay más preguntas señoría


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> *No se puede morir dos veces. Lo* que he dicho es que murió decapitado, no calcinado. Seguramente ni se haya enterado. Nada más. Que es cierto que iba a 200, que era en una recta, y que hay muy poco tráfico en esa carretera, que está en buenas condiciones.



Está claro que no pero los medios hablan que murió calcinado. Si es como dices que murió decapitado ahi ya estaba muerto pero lo que quería decir que el cuerpo luego se calcinó después de decapitarse y ya muerto.

De todas maneras hablar de esto no tiene sentido porque está más que muerto el chaval y no vamos a solucionar nada.


----------



## jotace (1 Jun 2019)

Se creen los putos amos porque miríadas de imbéciles los adoran y se creen a salvo en sus coches hipercaros que a 200 o menos se desintegran igual que cualquier utilitario.
DEP.


----------



## Rain dog (1 Jun 2019)

A 200 no hay capacidad de reacción. A partir de 180 km/h, cuando veas un obstáculo, te lo comes con patatas, no hay tiempo para hacer nada y esquivarlo. Las personas normales no somos pilotos de fórmula uno, que llevan toda la vida entrenando para lo contrario.

A 200, cualquier incidente, cualquier contacto, cualquier cosa que te ocurra, deriva en un HOSTIAZO DE PROPORCIONES BÍBLICAS.

Un conocido mío alardeaba de ir sobre esa velocidad. Los coches de alta gama son peligrosos, porque dan una sensación de falsa seguridad. Recuerdo haber montado con él, ver la aguja a 200, y no escuchar ni un ruido, ni una vibración, NADA.

Por supuesto, este conocido acabó saliéndose de la carretera. Y no se mató porque acabó en un campo liso, que le destrozó los bajos del coche -para tirar, le dijeron en el taller-, pero que le salvó la vida. Salió ileso. Aprendió y no corrió más. Pero luego se lo llevó por delante un cáncer. C'est la vie.

Yo no me alegro, ni me dejo de alegrar. Las personas vivimos según nos parece, y asumimos nuestros riesgos. Todos morimos, y todos mueren. Él eligió jugar con riesgo, y lo disfrutó. Otros son felices evitándolos. No es tan importante cuánto vives, sino que lo hagas según tus principios. No es tan trágico morir joven, si es viviendo a TU MANERA. Vivir con miedo durante décadas, es ser un muerto viviente. Y se te puede quedar una cara de gilipollas tremenda si luego palmas igual por cualquier chorrada; enfermedad genética, hostiazo con el coche que no sea culpa tuya, o hasta un rayo que le cayó encima a un familiar mío, y kaputt.

Vivid según vuestras creencias y principios. No sobreviváis. VIVID.


----------



## Busher (1 Jun 2019)

Tiene pinta de vuelco "medio limpio" pero el incendio posterior con el coche casi literalmente encajado panza arriba en una zanja lo convirtio en una jaula en llamas.

Y es por esto, amiguitos, que yo prefiero los motores diesel.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)




----------



## BurbuSound (1 Jun 2019)

Por lo poco que se aprecia en las imágenes que hay con el coche del revés izado por la grúa, parece un coche de 4 puertas, así no creo que sea un SL 500 Brabus como dicen, lo mismo es un GL 500 Brabus.

Conforme pase el tiempo irán dando más detalles.


----------



## Kiral (1 Jun 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> En el as dice que venia de entrenar de almendralejo , y se iba a sevilla por que no iba convocado para el partido de mañana.



Coger el mapa y mirar las horas y la ubicación de las 3 ciudades.

Almendralejo - Sevilla - Utrera. Mirar los klms.

Sevilla está en medio. Y los entrenos son a las 10. No es verdad lo que dicen.


----------



## Franchi (1 Jun 2019)

Pues yo antes era muy permisivo con la velocidad, pero ahora pienso que si los coches vinieran todos autolimitados a 160 km/h no pasaría absolutamente nada. 40 km/h por encima del límite genérico son más que suficientes, por encima es locura.


----------



## Franchi (1 Jun 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Coger el mapa y mirar las horas y la ubicación de las 3 ciudades.
> 
> Almendralejo - Sevilla - Utrera. Mirar los klms.
> 
> Sevilla está en medio. Y los entrenos son a las 10. No es verdad lo que dicen.



Entiendo que cuando le dijeron que no iba convocado se dio media vuelta y se volvió a su casa.


----------



## S. GOKU (1 Jun 2019)

Lo siento por el pero todos los dias muere gente al volante y salvo raras circunstancias no se suele hablar de ellos. NO ENTIENDO PORQUE TANTO BOMBO ES UN ACCIDENTE MAS


----------



## fieraverde (1 Jun 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Coger el mapa y mirar las horas y la ubicación de las 3 ciudades.
> 
> Almendralejo - Sevilla - Utrera. Mirar los klms.
> 
> Sevilla está en medio. Y los entrenos son a las 10. No es verdad lo que dicen.



197 km para ser exactos según el maps , pero que es lo de menos , se ha matado por que iria folladisimo haciendo el gamba.


----------



## kopke (1 Jun 2019)

SOY dijo:


> Pues es posible que haya sido el cinturón de seguridad el que le ha impedido salvarse del incendio. Por lo que dicen el copiloto se ha salvado porque ha podido salir del coche mientras que Reyes y otro pasajero, que viajaba en la parte de atrás, han muerto quemados.
> 
> Por lo que se ve en la imagen, el coche no parece que haya sufrido grandes daños. La estructura no parece que haya sido comprimida. Parece que el incendio ha sido lo que ha provocado las muertes.
> 
> ...



Ha tenido tiempo de reflexionar sobre su forma de conducir a fuego lento.

Estos hijos de puta del volante son los que hacen que gente decente se mate en carretera.

Que le den por culo. 

Me tomaré un flameado.


----------



## kopke (1 Jun 2019)

fred dijo:


> DEP. Hay que recordar que cuando vivía en Inglaterra se gastó el dinero en más de una docena de coches de altisima gama.



Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba.

Ha quedado buena tarde.


----------



## Kiral (1 Jun 2019)

Franchi dijo:


> Entiendo que cuando le dijeron que no iba convocado se dio media vuelta y se volvió a su casa.



Si se ha dado la vuelta a la mitad, está claro que si. Pero se habrá enterado llegando a Sevilla, porque ya solo cruzarla se tarda un rato.




fieraverde dijo:


> 197 km para ser exactos según el maps , pero que es lo de menos , se ha matado por que iria folladisimo haciendo el gamba.



Pos dicen que iba a más de 200.

En fin, ya os llegarán los audios.


----------



## soromataM (1 Jun 2019)

Ahora la DGT limitará a 80 la velocidad en esa autovía y pondrá un radar para que fusile a los que nunca han ido a 200 km por hora.


----------



## marzo2019nuevo (1 Jun 2019)

Acabo de ver un vídeo y no es un todoterreno, como dicen algunos medios, es este modelo de coche:


Y tal y como estaba la estructura en mi opinión si no se incendia y llevaban el cinturón se hubieran salvado los tres.


----------



## Delta9 (1 Jun 2019)




----------



## marzo2019nuevo (1 Jun 2019)

BurbuSound dijo:


> Por lo poco que se aprecia en las imágenes que hay con el coche del revés izado por la grúa, parece un coche de 4 puertas, así no creo que sea un SL 500 Brabus como dicen, lo mismo es un GL 500 Brabus.
> 
> Conforme pase el tiempo irán dando más detalles.



Es un Mercedes s500 Brabus, en el mensaje anterior he puesto vídeo.


----------



## marzo2019nuevo (1 Jun 2019)

Delta9 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 114531



Me reafirmo en mi mensaje anterior con esta foto que has puesto, el compartimento no está deformado, han muerto claramente por el fuego, sumado a ello el quedar inconsciente por algún golpe, sumado también a sufrir esos golpes por no llevar cinturón de seguridad.


----------



## marzo2019nuevo (1 Jun 2019)

Fijaros en en el que iba atrás, si no hay incendio y leva el cinturón...y en la parte delantera sí se ha doblado algo la estructura pero si las dos personas llevan el cinturón más los airbags pueden quedar protegidas, no del incendio claro que es por lo que yo veo que han fallecido los pobres.


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Jun 2019)

Bueno empezamos bien el sabado , un andaluz menos...


----------



## soromataM (1 Jun 2019)

marzo2019nuevo dijo:


> Me reafirmo en mi mensaje anterior con esta foto que has puesto, el compartimento no está deformado, han muerto claramente por el fuego, sumado a ello el quedar inconsciente por algún golpe, sumado también a sufrir esos golpes por no llevar cinturón de seguridad.




A esa velocidad, al primer impacto, conque cualquier objeto del interior del coche o del exterior (cristal, piedras, etc) entre en el compartimiento, te arranca medio cráneo como si fuera mantequilla.

Conozco a uno que se dio frontalmente contra un árbol a mucha menor velocidad, y aunque llevaba el cinturón y le saltó el airbag, la luna le rozó la frente arrancándole toda la piel, desde los ojos hasta casi el cogote.


----------



## marzo2019nuevo (1 Jun 2019)

PresidenteX1dia dijo:


> A esa velocidad, al primer impacto, conque cualquier objeto del interior del coche o del exterior (cristal, piedras, etc) entre en el compartimiento, te arranca medio cráneo como si fuera mantequilla.
> 
> Conozco a uno que se dio frontalmente contra un árbol a mucha menor velocidad, y aunque llevaba el cinturón y le saltó el airbag, la luna le rozó la frente arrancándole toda la piel, desde los ojos hasta casi el cogote.



Pero es que da la casualidad que no estamos hablando de un utilitario corriente, estamos hablando de un Mercedes s500 al que prácticamente lo que le falta sumarle es el blindaje.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2019)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo llevo en el coche esta Victorinox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la llevo siempre. La llevo ahora, por ejemplo.


----------



## Alberran (1 Jun 2019)

Franchi dijo:


> Pues yo antes era muy permisivo con la velocidad, pero ahora pienso que si los coches vinieran todos autolimitados a 160 km/h no pasaría absolutamente nada. 40 km/h por encima del límite genérico son más que suficientes, por encima es locura.



Una medida así partiría del Gobierno de turno y eso es imposible en España, donde *las multas son una base de recaudación y no de reeducación del conductor.*

¿Tenemos un Gobierno al que le preocupe la muerte o graves accidentes, por culpa de otros en carretera, de sus ciudadanos? NO. 
Si lo tuviésemos se aplicarían multas contundentes y ejemplares: 
-¿Exceso de velocidad? 3000€
-¿Conducción bajo efecto de alcohol o drogas? 3000€ para el conductor y la misma cantidad para cada uno de los que le acompañan, por ser cómplices de permitirle conducir en ese estado. 
-Otras sanciones por reincidencia incluirían también perdida de carnet de conducir PARA SIEMPRE y cárcel.

Y ya está. Se reduce los accidentes al mínimo. ¿Eso interesa? NO.

Es mejor ir recaudando con un flujo de dinero constante con multas de 200€, que multas de 4 cifras que acojonen a los conductores (les haga conducir de forma responsable) y revienten el negocio recaudatorio.


----------



## soromataM (1 Jun 2019)

marzo2019nuevo dijo:


> Pero es que da la casualidad que no estamos hablando de un utilitario corriente, estamos hablando de un Mercedes s500 al que prácticamente lo que le falta sumarle es el blindaje.




Le falta sumarle un blindaje y un extintor, por lo que veo.

Además de un conductor con por lo menos 2 neuronas...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (1 Jun 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Bueno empezamos bien el sabado , un andaluz menos...



Feo de mierda, me cago en todos tus muertos y en tu puta madre.


----------



## fred (1 Jun 2019)




----------



## dcisneros (1 Jun 2019)

Un futbolista que prometía mucho pero se quedó en el camino.


----------



## tastas (1 Jun 2019)

Rain dog dijo:


> Yo no me alegro, ni me dejo de alegrar. Las personas vivimos según nos parece, y asumimos nuestros riesgos. Todos morimos, y todos mueren. Él eligió jugar con riesgo, y lo disfrutó. Otros son felices evitándolos. No es tan importante cuánto vives, sino que lo hagas según tus principios. No es tan trágico morir joven, si es viviendo a TU MANERA.



Estoy contigo en que no me importa mucho, incluso en lo de vivir según tus principios.
Pero estoy tío se ve que ponía la vida de otras personas en peligro cada vez que se ponía detrás de un volante, y eso no se debería callar ni mucho menos permitir.
Si quieres ir a 200, hazlo en moto o vete a un circuito.
Los acompañantes tampoco me dan mucha pena, seguro que estaban encantados de lo bien que iba el coche y tranquilo que aquí no multan.

Taptap


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

Vocaroo | Voice message


Audio de un testigo


----------



## crocodile (1 Jun 2019)

Forchetto dijo:


> Debe ser, tenía un Lamborghini Huracán Spyder de ese color, 610CV...



Eso es un Mercedes SL


----------



## Rubencillo (1 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Estoy contigo en que no me importa mucho, incluso en lo de vivir según tus principios.
> Pero estoy tío se ve que ponía la vida de otras personas en peligro cada vez que se ponía detrás de un volante, y eso no se debería callar ni mucho menos permitir.
> Si quieres ir a 200, hazlo en moto o vete a un circuito.
> Los acompañantes tampoco me dan mucha pena, seguro que estaban encantados de lo bien que iba el coche y tranquilo que aquí no multan.
> ...



¿Que coño hazlo en moto? Como si en una moto a 200 no pudieras matarte o matar a otro.


----------



## 4motion (1 Jun 2019)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> OSTIAZO o FOSTIÓN para los que hicimos la EGB.



DE VUELTA A LA EGB

¿Cuándo se usa la palabra 'hostia' y cuándo 'ostia'? - UstedPregunta


----------



## tastas (1 Jun 2019)

Rubencillo dijo:


> ¿Que coño hazlo en moto? Como si en una moto a 200 no pudieras matarte o matar a otro.



Es mucho más complicado que mates a otro. Que te mates tú no es mi problema.

Taptap


----------



## 4motion (1 Jun 2019)

SOY dijo:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



ES EL QUE LLEVO yo en el coche comprado hace muchos años en USA.


----------



## Cazu10 (1 Jun 2019)

bullish consensus dijo:


> yo noto últimamente las carreteras especialmente peligrosas, puede ser por estos payasos que abundan cada vez más, puede ser porque los panchos no tienen aptitudes ni inteligencia ni para poner un intermitente, puede ser por los ninis tan carentes de lo más minimo que adelantan donde les sale de los huevos pensando que son tipos duros en sus mierda leones de carreras, pero se palpa..... a alguno de ustedes le pasa lo mismo?



Afirmativo. Y opino que cada mes va a ser más peligroso circular.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2019)

*Otra víctima del "yo controlo/mi coche es muy seguro".*

Y todavía estoy leyendo en FC a algunos que dicen "yo voy a 200 pero por donde no va nadie ,por donde sí es seguro, bla, bla". Pues eso, los del "yo decido por dónde es seguro". Esos luego aparecen estampados contra una mediana de esas autopistas tan "seguras" en el mejor de los casos (lo malo es cuando se tropiezan con alguien por esas zonas por las que "no pasa nadie" y joden a inocentes)


----------



## 4motion (1 Jun 2019)

Por supuesto, deja tu VIDA en MANOS de la IA y si es TESLA. COMBO MORTAL.


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Jun 2019)

Estaba jugando en China y regresó a España porque se aburría


Dep


----------



## Forchetto (1 Jun 2019)

SOY dijo:


> Por eso es muy recomendable llevar algo adosado al cinturón de seguridad que permita cortarlo inmediatamente. Eso es algo no llevan los coches y siempre me he preguntado por qué. El cinturón de seguridad es una muerte segura si hay incendio en el habitáculo.



Buena idea. Se venden herramientas para ello, no cuestan mucho, algunas incorporan un martillo para romper los cristales también:

Amazon.es: Ipow [ 2pcs ] Martillo Emergencia para Abrir Ventanas de Coches con Herramienta Cortadora para Cortar Cinturón de Seguridad, Grande







O cortador solo:

OMP OMPDB/459 Cortador para Cinturón de Seguridad: Amazon.es: Amazon.es


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Jun 2019)

Me cagoenlaputa.

Que descanse en Paz.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Jun 2019)

Yo vi en el Bernabéu los goles que metió al Mallorca y nos dio la liga

Ojalá esta muerte sirva para tomar medidas y que no se cometan tantas locuras al volante


----------



## edefakiel (1 Jun 2019)

percutor dijo:


> El accidente ha sido a las 11:40 , desconozco el volumen del trafico a esa hora , pero ir a 200 por hora es un peligro aunque solo haya un coche en la autovía , es de subnormales profundos , el otro coche no te ve venir por detrás y cambia de carril y viene el susto .
> 
> Las noticias hablando del accidentado y a mi me ha venido a la cabeza el accidente de fernando martín en 1989 , todo el mundo rendiendo homenaje y un pobre padre de familia olvidado en el hospital a punto de morir por culpa de fernando martín .
> 
> ...



Toda la razón, los putos medios son responsables de encumbrar como figuras trágicas, casi mártires, a estos desgraciados, con lo que ello conlleva, que otros tantos imbéciles los imiten más adelante. Debería tratarse a estos sujetos como la porquería humana que son.


----------



## Periplo (1 Jun 2019)

Me la su da


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (1 Jun 2019)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Si hubiera conducido un citroen picasso color nevera seguiria vivo.



¿No hay puentes de autovía en esa carretera o qué?


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (1 Jun 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo la llevo siempre. La llevo ahora, por ejemplo.



¿En el bolsillo?

Ahí es muy útil cuando el cinturón te oprime contra el asiento y no puedes meter la mano en el bolsillo.

Tendría que ser algo que fuera totalmente a mano y no se pudiera caer. ¿No funciona el pulsador de soltar el cinturón cuando ha saltado el pretensor?


----------



## Adrian1 (1 Jun 2019)

Siempre recordaremos su sonrisa.....
DEP


----------



## pulgarcitoo (1 Jun 2019)

no creo que fuera a 130. 


os contare una anecdota: 
-tengo un conocido que volco un coche en una rotonda grande de 2 carriles.
el siempre culpa ala rotonda por su vuelco... 
es cierto que la rotonda el asfalto al minimo que vayas rapido desliza... es lo que se dice que esta lisa APLANAAA 

lo gracioso de esto es que la culpa es de la rotonda.




pero nunca dice que estuvo con el excoche trasera derrapando etc y volco.

si vas a buena velocidad no pasan las cosas.


moraleja: vas en un mercedes s500 por la autovia follado te matas y la culpa sera del asfalto.... menos mal que no llovia por que sino seria de la lluvia.


----------



## rondo (1 Jun 2019)

jaimegvr dijo:


> No me alegro del mal de nadie, pero el karma está ahí. Tengo entendido que en su dia, tras separarse de su mujer, se negaba a pagar la pension de 750€ al mes de su hijo. Ahí lo dejo.



El karma esta ahí si, cuando un " hombre" se pone a favor de las leyes feminazis, luego el esquilmado suele ser el, es el karma


----------



## qbit (1 Jun 2019)

Hoy en día la selección natural está muy contenida en la especie humana. Este tipo de accidentes de coche es de las pocas cosas en las que la selección natural todavía hace su trabajo.


----------



## tastas (1 Jun 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Hoy en día la selección natural está muy contenida en la especie humana. Este tipo de accidentes de coche es de las pocas cosas en las que la selección natural todavía hace su trabajo.



Creo que ha dejado descendencia fértil así que no.

Taptap


----------



## qbit (1 Jun 2019)

El destino le da una oportunidad a sus hijos de aprender del error del padre.


----------



## qbit (1 Jun 2019)

Por cierto, conducir un coche supercaro teniendo los límites de velocidad que tenemos es como comprarse un equipo de música muy potente para convertir tu piso paco de mierda en una discoteca jodiendo a los vecinos. Que se jodaaan.


----------



## kudeiro (1 Jun 2019)

Entonces tenemos un Paul Walker seal of approval?


----------



## borgar (1 Jun 2019)

Era muy majo. Siempre regateaba.

Pero no con los coches.

Nadie se acordará de los otros.


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Por cierto, conducir un coche supercaro teniendo los límites de velocidad que tenemos es como comprarse un equipo de música muy potente para convertir tu piso paco de mierda en una discoteca jodiendo a los vecinos. Que se jodaaan.



Hombre pero no es igual tener un porsche que un picanto. Si tú tuvieses pasta como esa gente tendrías un buen coche y lo sabes. Lo bueno nos gusta a todos.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Hombre pero no es igual tener un porsche que un picanto. Si tú tuvieses pasta como esa gente tendrías un buen coche y lo sabes. Lo bueno nos gusta a todos.




Y una buena tia.

No falla, pasta= buen coche y buena tia.

Yo si tuviera pasta me compraría una avioneta o un yate con amarre, pero se necesita pasta no lo siguiente. Hay yates que pagan 15000€ al año solo el amarre.


----------



## NoRTH (1 Jun 2019)

200 kmts x hora 

Yo ni por Alemania me atrevo habiendo barra libre


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

En forocars se comenta que iba a 220 km hora y picos de 250 kmh


Y que contra esto no se pueda hacer nada... porque un rico caprichoso le encante la velocidad... supon que causa un accidente múltiple con más victimas...o vas tu tranquilo y te pega...

Deberian prohibir esos coches o endurecer los controles y las multas


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Y una buena tia.
> 
> No falla, pasta= buen coche y buena tia.
> 
> Yo si tuviera pasta me compraría una avioneta o un yate con amarre, pero se necesita pasta no lo siguiente. Hay yates que pagan 15000€ al año solo el amarre.



Estoy harto de pasar por zonas con restaurantes pijos en zona de pasta y no falla. Cochazo y pibón. Incluso en las parejas mayores las mujeres están muy bien para su edad y son elegantes. Hay mucho cínico y precisamente se desea más lo que no se puede tener. La ideología no importa, a todos nos gusta lo bueno.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Estoy harto de pasar por zonas con restaurantes pijos en zona de pasta y no falla. Cochazo y pibón. Incluso en las parejas mayores las mujeres están muy bien para su edad y son elegantes. Hay mucho cínico y precisamente se desea más lo que no se puede tener. La ideología no importa, a todos nos gusta lo bueno.




Supongo que en esas latitudes o tren de vida los pibonazos te surgen solas.

Lapas de tias joder


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> En forocars se comenta que iba a 220 km hora y picos de 250 kmh
> 
> 
> Y que contra esto no se pueda hacer nada... porque un rico caprichoso le encante la velocidad... supon que causa un accidente múltiple con más victimas...o vas tu tranquilo y te pega...
> ...



Ya, pero lo que hacen es poner multas y endurecer cosas para el populacho. La gente con pasta siempre hará de una u otra forma lo que quiera.


----------



## Rain dog (1 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Estoy contigo en que no me importa mucho, incluso en lo de vivir según tus principios.
> Pero estoy tío se ve que ponía la vida de otras personas en peligro cada vez que se ponía detrás de un volante, y eso no se debería callar ni mucho menos permitir.
> Si quieres ir a 200, hazlo en moto o vete a un circuito.
> Los acompañantes tampoco me dan mucha pena, seguro que estaban encantados de lo bien que iba el coche y tranquilo que aquí no multan.
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo. Si yo legislara, pillarte a 200 supondría retirada de carnet por X años, embargo del vehículo, y una hermosísima multa, calculada proporcionalmente según renta.

Si te pillo otra vez, además de lo anterior, te meto en la cárcel una buena temporada. Para que se te refresquen las ideas. Y te inhabilito de por vida para conducir nada que no sea una bicicleta.

Cada vez que pillase a alguien con lo anterior, lo sacaría en telediarios y prensa, para darle visibilidad, y que los cabestros se acojonasen. Como tu dices, si quieres correr, vete a un circuito.

Pero como al poder, lo que le interesa es tenernos bien jodidos y desmoralizados, cosas como las que digo, que se le ocurren a cualquiera, no te digo ya legisladores, JAMÁS se harán.


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Supongo que en esas latitudes o tren de vida los pibonazos te surgen solas.
> 
> Lapas de tias joder



En esos ambientes los círculos son cerrados y entre ellos se van perpetuando a no ser que claro, se arrime una tía buena y se encapriche alguien de ella como la camarera esa novia del jugador este pagafantas cuyo nombre no recuerdo.

Eso sí, para una mujer es mucho más fácil meterse en esos ambientes y buscar su hueco. Un tipo corriente aunque se cuide etc. es muy raro que acabe saliendo con una de clase alta.


----------



## Busher (1 Jun 2019)

_Agamenon dijo:


> No hay más preguntas señoría



Recuerdo que hace años escuche que muchos deportistas de elite, con fichas multimillonarias, tenian prohibido POR CONTRATO practicar determinadas actividades "de riesgo" como el ciclismo, montar en moto, practicar deportes de verticalidad y cosas asi.
Despues les regalan o les ven llegar a los entrenamientos en Lamborghinis, Audis R8, Mercedes Brabus, BMWs de series M.... pero NO PASSA NAAAAAAA.

Supongo que dan por hecho que usan esos modelos en concreto por la suavidad de las tapicerias y no por los 500 caballos del motor, o que quieren esos caballos para montar una yeguada, pero no para conducir a velocidades de autobahn alemana.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2019)

vivió muy deprisa . 

No vivas con prisa - La Mente es Maravillosa


----------



## Chimpu (1 Jun 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Ya, pero lo que hacen es poner multas y endurecer cosas para el populacho. La gente con pasta siempre hará de una u otra forma lo que quiera.




El otro dia otro chico de la edad de Reyes se estampó en Valencia a 180 por hora en la misma ciudad. Falleció a las pocas horas en el hospital. Cuando la velocidad máxima de la via son 50 km hora


Y muchisimos otros accidentes mortales está detrás la velocidad, siempre la velocidad, la posibilidad de acelerar y acelerar eso causa adrenalina pero es un arma mortal ...deberían poner algún limitador o prohibir esos coches tan potentes y quien guste la velocidad lo haga en un circuito. Es que uno de estos se nos cruza en nuestro camino y nos mata sin comerlo ni beberlo....

Y seguimos y seguimos y seguiran matándose mañana y pasado...


----------



## Busher (1 Jun 2019)

Yo.

El que unos cuantos no sepan utilizar la libertad individual no debe ser excusa para cohartarsela a todos los demas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jun 2019)

he asi que los teslas siemrpe se incendia no..ahi tenemos los mercedes...


----------



## Busher (1 Jun 2019)

pulgarcitoo dijo:


> no creo que fuera a 130.
> 
> 
> os contare una anecdota:
> ...



Los coches no vuelcan precisamente por deslizar sino precisamente por no poder hacerlo cuano las inercias laterales superan la capacidad de estabilizacion del coche. Ningun coche volcara, hagas lo que hagas, sobre una pista de hielo precisamente porque no hay adherencia. Un asfalto deslizante favorecera el que los coches patinen, pero no el que vuelquen mientras permanezcan sobre ese asfalto.




Galvani dijo:


> Hombre pero no es igual tener un porsche que un picanto. Si tú tuvieses pasta como esa gente tendrías un buen coche y lo sabes. Lo bueno nos gusta a todos.




Ha coches COJONUDOS que no necesariamente estan diseñados para ir a 250 y mas kms/h. 
Puedes tener lujo, comfort, espacio, calidades maximas y todo eso en coches mucho menos veloces. Quien prioriza la capacidad para ir extremadamente deprisa no es por casualidad.
Te podria poner el ejemplo de las motos... una Honda Goldwing es una motarraca del copon de 30.000 pavos que se mueve por autopista a velocidades mas que suficientes para viajar de forma MUY fluida y comfortable gracias a su motor de 1.800 cm3 diseñado para ser suave (6 cilindros) y con gran entrega de potencia desde abaje y su diseño lujosisimo, pero no es una moto para ir arrastrando la rodilla en cada curva.
Yo querria una... lo que no quiero, porque no le veo el punto al rollito "racing" es una Yamaha R1, que tambien es una gran moto y tampoco es barata, pero es PARA CORRER.

Tener LO MEJOR no es lo mismo que tener LO MAS RAPIDO.


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2019)

Busher dijo:


> Los coches no vuelcan precisamente por deslizar sino precisamente por no poder hacerlo cuano las inercias laterales superan la capacidad de estabilizacion del coche. Ningun coche volcara, hagas lo que hagas, sobre una pista de hielo precisamente porque no hay adherencia. Un asfalto deslizante favorecera el que los coches patinen, pero no el que vuelquen mientras permanezcan sobre ese asfalto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un coche de esa categoría corre sí o sí. Un mercedes de gama más baja no es "para correr" estilo circuito pero también corre o sea que este tío se la hubiese pegado igual. 

Esa moto lo mismo. No es para correr estilo circuito pero aprieta un poco el puño... Igual que una BMW de estas de carretera.


----------



## IMPULSES (1 Jun 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Conducia un *Mercedes SL-500 Bravus* y se ha puesto a arder? Como es posible si según los foreros palilleros solo arden los Tesla...



Menudos periodistas que no conocen ni la marca Brabus...
BRABUS


----------



## rayban00 (1 Jun 2019)

Su vida fue en mode very easy

Mujer guapa, cochazos, dinero, admiración de todo el mundo y todo por pegarle patadas a un balón.

Pero vamos, la culpa la tienen todos lo millones de subnormales que delegan y externalizan su felicidad de su patética y triste vida vacía, a que un equipo de 11 patanes analfabetos ganen el partido.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Jun 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> dicen que es la peor muerte, más que el ahogamiento o perder poco a poco sangre
> 
> Quemarse a lo bonzo rabias de dolor hasta que se queman las terminaciones nerviosas de debajo de la piel y deja de mandar señal al cerebro , no obstante ahi estas muerto ya. Suma que intentaría quitarse el cinturon rabiando de dolor.
> 
> ...



¿Y conducir con dos dedos de frente?

Poner en juego la vida propia y lo peor, la vida de otros, por ganar unos segundos, es de gran irresponsabilidad, egoísmo y falta de juicio.

Por desgracia lo vemos cada día. Todas las imprudencias no ocasionan muertos y menos porcentaje de famosos, pero suceden por miles cada día.

Hay mucho egoísmo y cafrería.
Si lo quisieran solucionar lo harían (normas y quien no las cumpla se le acaba quitando el carnet y si incumple al talego) pero no quieren.


----------



## Registrador (1 Jun 2019)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Menudos periodistas que no conocen ni la marca Brabus...
> BRABUS



Debe ser muy triste gastarte 150.000 euros en un coche porque crees q alguien se va a fijar en el y luego te das cuenta q nadie se sabe ni siquiera el nombre de tu electrodoméstico


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Jun 2019)

DEP...a la hora de cortar el cinturón ¿ no seria mejor directamente unas buenas tijeras en vez de un cutter/navaja?....Yo en el coche llevo un martillo pvc con 2 puntas de acero (romper vidrio) y una cuchilla incorporada entre medias.....


----------



## patroclus (1 Jun 2019)

Yo me monté una vez con uno que iba con un coche potente y no pasé más miedo en mi vida.

Ibamos varios en el coche. El conductor a 200 por hora y yo diciendo que no corriera tanto. 

Juro que pensé que el conductor se quería suicidar y llevarse al infierno a los que íbamos de viaje con él. Por eso no le dije nada agresivo. Pensé que si le decía algo agresivo iba a estrellar el puto coche.

En cuanto paró le dije que llevara el coche otro o respetara las normas de tráfico que si no me iba en taxi o autobús.

Menudo subnormal ese conductor, un familiar político. No rompí el contacto con él por la familia pero me lo hace otro y no le vuelvo a mirar en la cara en la puta vida. A mi familia le dije que era un terrorista de la carretera.


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2019)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Menudos periodistas que no conocen ni la marca Brabus...
> BRABUS



Brabus es un preparador. Está bien escrito. Puede que tengan algún modelo casi "propio" Pero son Mercedes preparados.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Jun 2019)

Forchetto dijo:


> Buena idea. Se venden herramientas para ello, no cuestan mucho, algunas incorporan un martillo para romper los cristales también:
> 
> Amazon.es: Ipow [ 2pcs ] Martillo Emergencia para Abrir Ventanas de Coches con Herramienta Cortadora para Cortar Cinturón de Seguridad, Grande
> 
> ...



....correcto, Yo tengo el naranja....


----------



## pulgarcitoo (1 Jun 2019)

Busher dijo:


> Los coches no vuelcan precisamente por deslizar sino precisamente por no poder hacerlo cuano las inercias laterales superan la capacidad de estabilizacion del coche. Ningun coche volcara, hagas lo que hagas, sobre una pista de hielo precisamente porque no hay adherencia. Un asfalto deslizante favorecera el que los coches patinen, pero no el que vuelquen mientras permanezcan sobre ese asfalto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero una rotonda grande amplia en este caso. hay trozos que agarran mas.... y si la persona al volante da un volantazo rapido y se junta que no toda la rotonda es lisa puede darse el caso puesto que el coche en si es de poco peso y lleva ruedas de perfil mas amplio que el que la propia casa recomienda. un compac 318i modelo antiguo no carroceria e46 sino e36 puede darse el caso y es mas paso.


----------



## Forchetto (1 Jun 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ....correcto, Yo tengo el naranja....



Hoy hice un pedido a Amazon pero me decanté por el de tamaño pequeño (mi coche es diminuto...) solo €8,79 por dos unidades. Por ese coste no merece estar sin él:

Amazon.es: ipow Martillo Emergencia para Abrir Ventanas de Coches con Herramienta Cortadora para Cortar Cinturón de Seguridad, Medida 5.3x 3.0 pulgadas, Pequeño [ 2pcs ]


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2019)

A los que dicen que ardió como el Tesla etc. Vamos a ver, los coches hace muchos años que llevan un dispositivo de corte de inyección que se activa cuando hay un choque importante. Pero claro si es tan fuerte como para que se rompa el deposito pues todo da igual porque nada más que con el calor del escape ya sales ardiendo.


----------



## Arístides (1 Jun 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> dicen que es la peor muerte, más que el ahogamiento o perder poco a poco sangre
> 
> Quemarse a lo bonzo rabias de dolor hasta que se queman las terminaciones nerviosas de debajo de la piel y deja de mandar señal al cerebro , no obstante ahi estas muerto ya. Suma que intentaría quitarse el cinturon rabiando de dolor.
> 
> ...



Tienes razon aunque habria que ver si tras el golpe alguno estaba en condiciones de accionar un cortador de cinturones (automatico o no) por no decir salir del coche.
Lo digo por que sufri un accidente, estaba en una caravana en un atasco en una a0utopista en el carril derecho y un coche me envistio. 
No fue grave, latigazo cervical ninguna lesion grave, mi coche siniestro total , me desabroche el cinturon y sali pero el golpe (el otro coche era un mini utilitario y me envistio quizas a 50 o 60 Km/h?) me dejo muy atontado, como quedaron estos?., huesos rotos, quizas sin sentido o muy afectados...


----------



## soromataM (1 Jun 2019)

Si un descerebrado va a 200 km con pasajeros y mueren por su imprudencia, ¿eso no se investiga como homicidio?

Porque ahora mismo al tal Reyes lo están poniendo en los medios casi como un héroe que ha muerto por su patria en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Jun 2019)

Debió comprarse un helicóptero si tanta prisa tenía.

Descanse en paz, pero a gente así no habría que concederles el carnet. Han muerto dos personas por su puta culpa y su puta vanidad de cateto analfabeto.


----------



## deadbysunrise (1 Jun 2019)

patroclus dijo:


> Yo me monté una vez con uno que iba con un coche potente y no pasé más miedo en mi vida.
> 
> Ibamos varios en el coche. El conductor a 200 por hora y yo diciendo que no corriera tanto.
> 
> ...



A mi me pasa eso y nada más bajar del coche se lleva una buena galleta.
Ir a esa velocidad es como si el conductor se pone a apuntarte con un revolver en plan ruleta rusa.

Enviado desde mi ONIX S501 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Busher (1 Jun 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Un coche de esa categoría corre sí o sí. Un mercedes de gama más baja no es "para correr" estilo circuito pero también corre o sea que este tío se la hubiese pegado igual.
> 
> Esa moto lo mismo. No es para correr estilo circuito pero aprieta un poco el puño... Igual que una BMW de estas de carretera.



¿Cuantos CV crees que tiene una Goldwing?. 125, creo. Con 125 Cv, ese peso y esa aerodinamica no puede ser excepcionalmente rapida. Es rapida como para matarse, 210 de maxima, pero poca gente que compre esa moto la querra para ir a 200.
Lo mismo con los Mercedes clase S o cosas asi. Van deprisa, si, pero no "a toda hostia" como si suelen ir los que llevan coches de corte "deportivo".

Asi es que la cosa es que efectivamente todos queremos lo mejor, pero en coches lo mejor no es necesariamente un pepino. Yo personalmente no me compraria nada por el hecho de que haga el cero a 100 en una decima menos que tal otro coche ni porque llegue a 260 ni 280 ni 300.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (1 Jun 2019)

patroclus dijo:


> Yo me monté una vez con uno que iba con un coche potente y no pasé más miedo en mi vida.
> 
> Ibamos varios en el coche. El conductor a 200 por hora y yo diciendo que no corriera tanto.
> 
> ...



A mi me ha pasado un par de veces, de ir con alguno que ha puesto el coche a más de 200, y tener muy claro que si nos llega a salir cualquier imprevisto, todos al hoyo sin miramientos. Desde luego, si lo llego a saber ni me subo.
Es gente flipada con la velocidad, con la pasta que ganan estos futbolistas pueden ir a correr a un circuito perfectamente.
La familia tiene que estar destrozada, con la muerte de dos miembros de una sentada.


----------



## rayban00 (1 Jun 2019)

Forchetto dijo:


> Hoy hice un pedido a Amazon pero me decanté por el de tamaño pequeño (mi coche es diminuto...) solo €8,79 por dos unidades. Por ese coste no merece estar sin él:
> 
> Amazon.es: ipow Martillo Emergencia para Abrir Ventanas de Coches con Herramienta Cortadora para Cortar Cinturón de Seguridad, Medida 5.3x 3.0 pulgadas, Pequeño [ 2pcs ]



Vale, imagínate que me los compro.

Imagínate que me doy una hostia en el coche y vuelca. Además del golpe, y el aturdimiento, me tengo que poner a buscar el cacharrito este.

¿Y si debido al golpe la herramienta se ha ido a tomar por culo y no la encuentro? ¿Y si estoy boca abajo y la herramienta la llevaba en la guantera de la puerta y al volcarse se ha ido a la mierda?

Creo que lo ideal es llevarlo pegado junto al cinturón, en el plástico.


----------



## IMPULSES (1 Jun 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Debe ser muy triste gastarte 150.000 euros en un coche porque crees q alguien se va a fijar en el y luego te das cuenta q nadie se sabe ni siquiera el nombre de tu electrodoméstico



Por 150.000€ no compras un Brabus de esos , fíjese en los precios q anuncian en la web de Brabus


----------



## estupeharto (1 Jun 2019)

Además de imprudentes, muchos de ellos son unos auténticos hijos de la gran puta.

Adelantarte a 130 y frenarte de golpe,
Pegarse al culo a 130 y llegar a tocarte...para acto seguido adelantarte y tener que pegar la gran frenada pocos metros después porque la circulación no permite más.
Este que me tocó, le pillé la matrícula y llamé a los mossos y se lo dije, seguro que no sirvió de nada.

Por toda esta mierda me puse una cámara doble. Graba super bien. Ahí la tengo. A veces algún gilipollas hace alguna pero no sabe que está todo grabado por detrás y por delante.
No me voy a molestar en hacer nada si no pasa nada, pero el día que pase algo estará pillado. Y eso incluye cualquier cosa que pueda pasar y se dé a la fuga o mienta.

Todo el mundo debería llevar una.


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (1 Jun 2019)

Forchetto dijo:


> Hoy hice un pedido a Amazon pero me decanté por el de tamaño pequeño (mi coche es diminuto...) solo €8,79 por dos unidades. Por ese coste no merece estar sin él:
> 
> Amazon.es: ipow Martillo Emergencia para Abrir Ventanas de Coches con Herramienta Cortadora para Cortar Cinturón de Seguridad, Medida 5.3x 3.0 pulgadas, Pequeño [ 2pcs ]



Mi padre tiene unos de estos por si las moscas.


----------



## IMPULSES (1 Jun 2019)

Yo volque hace años un coche , 4 ruedas para arriba, tuve la suerte de q no se indencio pero la gasolina estaba esparcida por toda la carretera...no fue por velocidad, fue despiste mío y segundo y.me vi envuelto en una lavadora de crash ,clon y cristales ... después de unos segundos aturdido y sin saber si estaba boca arriba o boca abajo consegui salir , soy sincero no recuerdo cómo quite el cinturón pero lo hice ...el caso que me lleve un dolor fuerte en el cuadriceps y un par de cortes superficiales en la cara...
Al final como iba solo , sin beber y fue para buscar un puto CD en la guantera lo único que he de lamentar es que me quedé sin coche por capullo.


----------



## Geldschrank (1 Jun 2019)

Tiene su mérito matarse en un Clase S, poca gente lo ha conseguido, Diana de Gales y poco más.


----------



## Caidoenlalucha (1 Jun 2019)

Lo siento más por el coche, la verdad. Gracias que no se han dado contra otro.


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2019)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Cuantos CV crees que tiene una Goldwing?. 125, creo. Con 125 Cv, ese peso y esa aerodinamica no puede ser excepcionalmente rapida. Es rapida como para matarse, 210 de maxima, pero poca gente que compre esa moto la querra para ir a 200.
> Lo mismo con los Mercedes clase S o cosas asi. Van deprisa, si, pero no "a toda hostia" como si suelen ir los que llevan coches de corte "deportivo".
> 
> Asi es que la cosa es que efectivamente todos queremos lo mejor, pero en coches lo mejor no es necesariamente un pepino. Yo personalmente no me compraria nada por el hecho de que haga el cero a 100 en una decima menos que tal otro coche ni porque llegue a 260 ni 280 ni 300.



Este tipo se ha matado por imprudente y se hubiese matado igual en un Mercedes 350 de serie. Pues anda que no hay piñazos con Ibizas Tdi y coches "deportivos" así. Hay muchos ricos con coches más potentes que ese y mueren muy pocos. Los que más accidentes tienen son gilipollas de estos que son unos flipados.


----------



## pandaGTI (1 Jun 2019)

Me recuerda a la muerte del prota de Fast & Furious! Incendio de coche de alta cilindrada de gasofa! Con un diesel la probabilidad de incendio y/o explosión hubiera bajado decenas de veces! DEP


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2019)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Yo volque hace años un coche , 4 ruedas para arriba, tuve la suerte de q no se indencio pero la gasolina estaba esparcida por toda la carretera...no fue por velocidad, fue despiste mío y segundo y.me vi envuelto en una lavadora de crash ,clon y cristales ... después de unos segundos aturdido y sin saber si estaba boca arriba o boca abajo consegui salir , soy sincero no recuerdo cómo quite el cinturón pero lo hice ...el caso que me lleve un dolor fuerte en el cuadriceps y un par de cortes superficiales en la cara...
> Al final como iba solo , sin beber y fue para buscar un puto CD en la guantera lo único que he de lamentar es que me quedé sin coche por capullo.



¿Qué pasó?


----------



## IMPULSES (1 Jun 2019)

Pues nada, fue por buscar un CD de música en la guantera, quite la vista de la carretera 3 segundos iría a unos 90km/h y cuando me quise dar cuenta ya estaba dando vueltas ...me salí al prado el coche cogió rampa y dando vueltas volví a quedar dentro de la carretera, menos mal que esto paso un.miercoles a las 3:15h de la madrugada y por aquella carretera no pasaba ni el aire..así q cuando paso alguien y paró fue a avisar a la GC del pueblo cercano.
Por eso que siempre mucho cuidado con el coche, un despiste tonto puede ser el.ultimo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Jun 2019)

Juanito no iba conduciendo cuando murio, de hecho creo que iba dormido.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Jun 2019)

Lo primero decir que DEP y que mis condolencias a su familia.

Pero también tengo que decir que por lo que le conocía de lo que dijo en TV parecía un Guiza parecía un barriobajero de mucho cuidado. Pero bueno cada uno es como es, no quita que le de el pésame.


----------



## Malvender (1 Jun 2019)

Esto es una colisión frontal a 200 km/h

Hasta la defensa trasera ha quedado destrozada


----------



## hastalosgueb original (1 Jun 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Juanito no iba conduciendo cuando murio, de hecho creo que iba dormido.



Juanito murió porque un camión cargado de troncos de árboles que iba delante perdió parte de la carga.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Jun 2019)

patroclus dijo:


> Yo me monté una vez con uno que iba con un coche potente y no pasé más miedo en mi vida.
> 
> Ibamos varios en el coche. El conductor a 200 por hora y yo diciendo que no corriera tanto.
> 
> ...



En un coche potente ni te enteras cuando vas a 200km.

En un coche de mierda o coche mas normalito lo pones a 120 y parece que se va a desarmar, da sensacion de peligro y de mucha velocidad por eso es mas complicado ir a velocidades altas en coches mas malos, luego habran cabronazos que se la sople todo y pongan cualquier coche a 200.

En cambio en un coche mas bueno y con mayor cilindrada, caballos y todo pues a 200 casi ni te enteras.

Yo tengo que tener mucho cuidado con el mio, esque como te despistes un poco y vayas cuesta abajo cuando quieres darte cuenta estas en 180 km sin darte cuenta, hay que tener cuidado de no pisarle, yo no corro, suelo ir a la velocidad legal de esa carretera, pero ya os digo que a mejor coche mas sensacion de que vas andando aun llendo rapido.


----------



## trebol77 (2 Jun 2019)

La cantidad de comentarios con mala baba es sorprendente, no entiendo la necesidad de escribir para echar bilis


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En un coche potente ni te enteras cuando vas a 200km.
> 
> En un coche de mierda o coche mas normalito lo pones a 120 y parece que se va a desarmar, da sensacion de peligro y de mucha velocidad por eso es mas complicado ir a velocidades altas en coches mas malos, luego habran cabronazos que se la sople todo y pongan cualquier coche a 200.
> 
> ...



¿Y esos coches tan chulis no tienen el *avisador acústico de velocidad* que lleva hasta mi humilde cochecito?


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2019)

trebol77 dijo:


> La cantidad de comentarios con mala baba es sorprendente, no entiendo la necesidad de escribir para echar bilis



Aunque yo no he personalizado mucho sobre este chico, del que además ni se nada porque odio el fútbol:
A lo mejor muchos estamos hartos de cruzarnos o que se nos peguen detrás terroristas del volante como este yendo a 200, poniendo en peligro a los demás.

Personalmente no puede darme la misma pena quien muere por culpa de otros o por un accidente inevitable que quien causa él solito el accidente pasándose por el forro las normas de circulación.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2019)

Juanito, Cunningham, Rommel y Urruti, otros futbolistas muertos en accidente de tráfico 

http://hemeroteca-paginas.mundodeportivo.com/EMD03/PUB/2001/05/25/EMD20010525005MDP.pdf


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Jun 2019)

Malvender dijo:


> Esto es una colisión frontal a 200 km/h
> 
> Hasta la defensa trasera ha quedado destrozada



parece que se desintegra el coche casi por entero


----------



## sintripulacion (2 Jun 2019)

En primer lugar, mi pésame a las familias.
En segundo lugar, un tío que va a 200 kms/h por la carretera no merece ningún reconocimiento público, es un irresponsable, un descerebrado, un auténtico peligro para sí mismo y para los demás. Si ésta fuera una sociedad madura y culta, los medios de comunicación, tras dar el pésame a la familia, deberían resaltar que es moralmente inaceptable poner la vida propia y la de los demás en peligro por hacer el chorra a esas velocidades.
En tercer lugar, hoy seguramente más de una familia con 2-3 hijos ha circulado por esa carretera. Cualquiera de nosotros podría haber circulado por ahí.....


----------



## trebol77 (2 Jun 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Aunque yo no he personalizado mucho sobre este chico, del que además ni se nada porque odio el fútbol:
> A lo mejor muchos estamos hartos de cruzarnos o que se nos peguen detrás terroristas del volante como este yendo a 200, poniendo en peligro a los demás.
> 
> Personalmente no puede darme la misma pena quien muere por culpa de otros o por un accidente inevitable que quien causa él solito el accidente pasándose por el forro las normas de circulación.



No se sabe por qué ha sido el accidente.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Jun 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> El otro dia otro chico de la edad de Reyes se estampó en Valencia a 180 por hora en la misma ciudad. Falleció a las pocas horas en el hospital. Cuando la velocidad máxima de la via son 50 km hora
> 
> 
> Y muchisimos otros accidentes mortales está detrás la velocidad, siempre la velocidad, la posibilidad de acelerar y acelerar eso causa adrenalina pero es un arma mortal ...deberían poner algún limitador o prohibir esos coches tan potentes y quien guste la velocidad lo haga en un circuito. Es que uno de estos se nos cruza en nuestro camino y nos mata sin comerlo ni beberlo....
> ...



es curioso como los HIJOS DE PUTA de los politicos prohiben todas las cosas cuando hay el minimo problema, pero los coches que son capaces de ir mas deprisa que el limite legal, o sea TODOS, esos son perfectamente legales

eso si, vamos a ser unos ALEMONGERS y fabricar coches que alcanzan la velocidad de la luz pero luego obligar a cambiar el color de la sangre de un videojuego de rojo a verde no vaya a ser que alguien mate a alguien


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2019)

trebol77 dijo:


> No se sabe por qué ha sido el accidente.



Ya, como otros tantos con muertos que ha habido estos días. "No se sabe" pero casualmente todos son salidas de la vía y hostiazos monumentales ,sumamente compatibles con el exceso de velocidad.

En efecto falta por saber si hubo alguna extraña avería o un infarto al conductor. Pero la hipótesis más probable es la velocidad.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2019)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es curioso como los HIJOS DE PUTA de los politicos prohiben todas las cosas cuando hay el minimo problema, pero los coches que son capaces de ir mas deprisa que el limite legal, o sea TODOS, esos son perfectamente legales



Esa es otra. 
A los coches eléctricos les van a poner ruido para evitar accidentes. 
Pues que prohiban los coches tan potentes o les pongan algún sistema que haga que perciban mejor la velocidad excesiva(vibraciones o algo que incomode)
Han puesto pitidos para que no olvides ponerte el cinturón ,en algunos un encendido que te hace comprobar el nivel de alcohol, etc...¿y no ponen ni un triste sistema de alarma de velocidad excesiva o limitadores? Porque claro, lo de programar a mano el pitido ese que tienen muchos coches eso no lo van a hacer esos zoquetes sputnik.


----------



## Manero (2 Jun 2019)

dcisneros dijo:


> Un futbolista que prometía mucho pero se quedó en el camino.



Pues si, recuerdo la primera vez que lo vi jugar en un partido del Sevilla contra el Barça, me fijé en el porque se fué un par de veces de Puyol cuando estaba en su mejor momento y no se le iba nadie, y apareció ahí ese joven al que yo no conocía y que lo hacía con una facilidad pasmosa.

Esta claro que su mala cabeza hizo que se quedase un poco a mitad de camino, porque potencial para ser un grande del fútbol mundial lo tenía y no lo aprovechó.


----------



## Chimpu (2 Jun 2019)

Si aqui hay que prohibir algo seria la velocidad. Se cobra demasiadas vidas,además gente inocente.

Es curioso que seamos uno de los paises donde todo se regula por seguridad, higiene etc etc y aún saquen y autoricen coches para matarte y matar.


----------



## hortera (2 Jun 2019)

le guardan un minuto de silencio en la final de la Champions, el acontecimiento deportivo mas visto del globo, a un tio que jugaba en segunda división y no había jugado ni en el Liverpool ni en el Totenham, que decisión mas nefasta.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (2 Jun 2019)

DEP.

Pero me da la sensación de que es el tipico caso de persona a la que le gusta correr. Y en esta vida todo es probabilidad


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Jun 2019)

sikel dijo:


> ¿Y esos coches tan chulis no tienen el *avisador acústico de velocidad* que lleva hasta mi humilde cochecito?




El mio no lo tiene, no sabia ni que eso existia, nunca lo he visto en ningun coche.......... el mio lo que si da porculo por ejemplo es si no te pones el cinturon, se de gente que quita esos avisos en el taller.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Si aqui hay que prohibir algo seria la velocidad.



Lo malo es que no valdría solo con eso. Puedes limitar la velocidad para que un coche no pase de 150 y se evitarían estas pedazo de hostias a 200. 
Pero otro problema es también la velocidad INADECUADA, eso de ir a 100 en casco urbano, hacer una curva muy cerrada a 90 en una carretera de mierda de máximo 90 km/h(y todavía dicen " hice la curva a 90, la velocidad legal)", etc...todo eso no se impide limitando la velocidad. El concepto de "velocidad ADECUADA" a las condiciones de la vía, visibilidad, etc...algunos no lo tienen y van a piñón fijo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Jun 2019)

hortera dijo:


> le guardan un minuto de silencio en la final de la Champions, el acontecimiento deportivo mas visto del globo, a un tio que jugaba en segunda división y no había jugado ni en el Liverpool ni en el Totenham, que decisión mas nefasta.



Jugo en una final de la champions la perdio contra el Barcelona, creo que deberia haber salido de titular en ese partido, en cambio el entrenador del Arsenal fue bastante cobarde y lo dejo de suplente, creo que fue el punto en el que Reyes quiso irse del Arsenal, siempre pense que de haber salido de titular podrian haber hecho algo mas en esa final.

Tambien jugo con una de las selecciones Españolas cuyo once mas me ha gustado de siempre, creo que podrian haber ganado el mundial en el que el afgandul ese nos tango el partido contra corea....... 

Fue un pedazo de jugador.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El mio no lo tiene, no sabia ni que eso existia, nunca lo he visto en ningun coche.......... el mio lo que si da porculo por ejemplo es si no te pones el cinturon, se de gente que quita esos avisos en el taller.



Joder, pues el avisador acústico lo tiene mi coche normalito del 2004. Mira a ver no sea que lo tengas como le ha pasado a alguna gente que no se había fijado. Cuando hicieron aquello de bajar la velocidad a 110 programé el pitido para que no se me fuera el pie a 120. En realidad lo necesito poco ,esos pitidos los necesitan más los que se pasan tres pueblos si le pisan, no unos kilometritos que ni llegan a multa. Pero justo esos no lo activarían.

La gente que quita esos avisos de cinturón será porque no se lo ponen. A mí no me molesta porque me abrocho en cuanto me subo.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Jun 2019)

Me ha emocionado el mensaje del hijo: "Papá, sé que me vas a cuidar desde el cielo. Te quiero mucho". 

Aquí un ejemplo de los efectos terapeuticos de la fe. Imaginad el dolor de este niño si alguien le dijese que el dios de Caos ha eliminado a su padre para siempre. En cambio ahora, ha fabricado una entidad subconsciente (su padre en el cielo) que lo va a cuidar, y probablemente condicionará su vida y le dará más seguridad que si estuviera vivo. 

Por eso yo, siendo (por desgracia) ateo, defiendo la religión.


----------



## herodes2 (2 Jun 2019)

pandaGTI dijo:


> Me recuerda a la muerte del prota de Fast & Furious! Incendio de coche de alta cilindrada de gasofa! Con un diesel la probabilidad de incendio y/o explosión hubiera bajado decenas de veces! DEP



Todos los días se incendian camiones en accidentes, así que lo del gasóleo no es determinante.


----------



## Knausgård (2 Jun 2019)

Cualquier basurero de mi barrio hace más por el bien de la humanidad que esta gente del fútbol. Me la suda.


----------



## Fairbanks (2 Jun 2019)

Juanito iba durmiendo en el asiento del copiloto.

Un camión perdió la carga de leña


----------



## Fermín Lacena (2 Jun 2019)

Este cani de mierda a matado a dos personas inocentes y es esto lo que tendrian que recalcar los medios de comunicación.


----------



## SPAINHERO (2 Jun 2019)

Eso le pasa por gitano y gilipollas


----------



## Roque III (2 Jun 2019)

Lo siento, soy culpable, puse una vez el coche a 200. Joder, como somos con la velocidad. 

Yo creo que todo son las circunstancias, no es lo mismo ir a 160 un lunes a las 9, que a las 3 de la mañana. Si vas a esa velocidad con la autovía petada de coches, estás loco, pero si está la carretera vacía, ¿qué más da? que cada uno haga lo que quiera, si total si la lías se va a matar el conductor y ya.

Y que conste que no soy de correr, pero raro es que cumpla los límites de velocidad, llevo viendo toda la vida a casi todo el mundo yendo a 140 por la autovía y a 120 por las nacionales (hablando de nacionales que estén bien) y nunca les ha pasado nada. Sinceramente, hay autovías que como vayas a 120 te aburres hasta un punto que puedes quedarte dormido.


----------



## MROV (2 Jun 2019)

La gran mayoria de futbolistas son manazas al volante


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Jun 2019)

ramos681 dijo:


> Lo siento, soy culpable, puse una vez el coche a 200. Joder, como somos con la velocidad.
> 
> Yo creo que todo son las circunstancias, no es lo mismo ir a 160 un lunes a las 9, que a las 3 de la mañana. Si vas a esa velocidad con la autovía petada de coches, estás loco, pero si está la carretera vacía, ¿qué más da? que cada uno haga lo que quiera, si total si la lías se va a matar el conductor y ya.
> 
> Y que conste que no soy de correr, pero raro es que cumpla los límites de velocidad, llevo viendo toda la vida a casi todo el mundo yendo a 140 por la autovía y a 120 por las nacionales (hablando de nacionales que estén bien) y nunca les ha pasado nada. Sinceramente, hay autovías que como vayas a 120 te aburres hasta un punto que puedes quedarte dormido.



En primer lugar, D.E.P. José Antº Reyes. Futbolista de calidad excepcional, al que vi jugar ya en su decadencia en el Español; pero podría haber sido algo más, sin duda, si no hubiera sido por su mala cabeza, cómo se ha comentado anteriormente...

De todas formas, la libertad de correr por una autopista o autovía, aunque sea sin poner en riesgo otras vidas, debería de tener consecuencias... Yo no estoy de acuerdo en que si vas a 200 por una autovía, o colocao y te metes un galletón con tu coche o tu moto, el resto de la sociedad tengamos que hacernos cargo de posibles cuidados médicos, reparaciones en la carretera y demás.... Imagínate que vas a 200 haciendo el sucnor por la autopista y te la pegas... Obviamente, te llevaremos a un hospital y se procurará poner todos los medios para salvar tu vida; pero ese gasto, así cómo las reparaciones a hacer en la autovía causadas por tu ida de olla, lo deberías de pagar... El resto de la sociedad no es responsable ni debe hacerse cargo de tus locuras... Lo siento, pero es lo que pienso


----------



## patroclus (2 Jun 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En un coche potente ni te enteras cuando vas a 200km.
> 
> En un coche de mierda o coche mas normalito lo pones a 120 y parece que se va a desarmar, da sensacion de peligro y de mucha velocidad por eso es mas complicado ir a velocidades altas en coches mas malos, luego habran cabronazos que se la sople todo y pongan cualquier coche a 200.
> 
> ...



Yo tuve un BMW 320i y lo vendí. No me gustaba conducirlo por eso. A 100 parece que ibas a 20 por hora.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (2 Jun 2019)

A mi me ha dado pena, a lo mejor no tanto por la persona sino como porque ha muerto un hombre de 35 años que podría haber sido alguno de los prsentes.

_"memeno mori" _a todos los remeros, y los que sientan que malgastan su vida o estén esperando a la jubilación para ser felices.


----------



## patroclus (2 Jun 2019)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> A mi me pasa eso y nada más bajar del coche se lleva una buena galleta.
> Ir a esa velocidad es como si el conductor se pone a apuntarte con un revolver en plan ruleta rusa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONIX S501 mediante Tapatalk



Era mi cuñado. Si le pego dos hostias, cosa que no tenía ni media, la lío con mi mujer y su hermana. 

Te voy a decir porque pensé que se quería suicidar y llevarnos a todos con él. Porque poco antes le habían detectado una enfermedad de la que después murió. Por eso cuando iba en el coche pensé que se quería suicidar y que se quería llevar a todos nosotros con él. 

Un tio muy enfermo conduciendo a 200 por hora. Imaginate lo que se me pasó por la cabeza.


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Jun 2019)

Si todos los días compras papeletas, te acaba tocando el sorteo. 
Se sabe a qué hora salió del entreno. Para hacer esa media tuvo que pasar de 200 casi todo el trayecto desde Almendralejo. 

A esas velocidades los imprevistos con otros conductores son, tarde o temprano, inevitables, porque nadie se espera que el puntito que ves por el retrovisor esté encima de tí 5 segundos después de mirar.


----------



## Pelayo_M (2 Jun 2019)

A mi los unicos que me han dado penas son los que iban con el en el coche, esos no tienen culpa de nada. Al menos no se ha llevado ningun otro coche por delante.


----------



## patroclus (2 Jun 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> A los que dicen que ardió como el Tesla etc. Vamos a ver, los coches hace muchos años que llevan un dispositivo de corte de inyección que se activa cuando hay un choque importante. Pero claro si es tan fuerte como para que se rompa el deposito pues todo da igual porque nada más que con el calor del escape ya sales ardiendo.



Un coche ya sea de gasolina o gasoil puede arder en cualquier momento por un cortocircuito de algún cable o contacto. A mi me empezó a arder una vez un coche diesel por un cortocircuito en los cables.

Iba conduciendo normal, eso sí mucho calor y tráfico lento. No fue por choque ni accidente.


----------



## soromataM (2 Jun 2019)

Si los dos pasajeros que han muerto hubieran sido mujeres, ¿se hubiera tratado el caso como viogen y le seguirían homenajeando en la final de la Champions????


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2019)

patroclus dijo:


> Un coche ya sea de gasolina o gasoil puede arder en cualquier momento por un cortocircuito de algún cable o contacto. A mi me empezó a arder una vez un coche diesel por un cortocircuito en los cables.
> 
> Iba conduciendo normal, eso sí mucho calor y tráfico lento. No fue por choque ni accidente.



Claro que puede arder pero en un caso de estos es evidente que algún derrame de gasolina habría. ¿Qué zona te empezó a arder y como lo apagaste?


----------



## patroclus (2 Jun 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Claro que puede arder pero en un caso de estos es evidente que algún derrame de gasolina habría. ¿Qué zona te empezó a arder y como lo apagaste?



Empezó a arder por unos cables cerca de la batería. Algunos cables se pelarían por el roce e hizo un cortocircuito.

Llevaba una nevera de esas de playa con una coca cola de 2L. Con eso apagué el fuego. La coca cola con la espuma parece que es buena para apagar fuego, según vi. Con la última gota apagué la última llama. Si llevo una coca cola de 1 litro no lo consigo apagar. Tuve la suerte de llevar la cocacola porque empecé a preguntar a usuarios y ninguno llevaba extintor ni nada. Un poco más y me arde el coche entero.


----------



## Zuschauer (2 Jun 2019)

Yo perdí una vez el control del coche al pisar un charco enorme de aceite que me encontré en una curva. De repente el coche empezó a pivotar y no reaccionaba ni al volante ni al freno, se metió en carril contrario, ya sin control ninguno y termino saliendose al campo y frenando allí con la gravilla. Suerte que no había cuneta y que no venía nadie en sentido contrario, si no, no estaría escribiendo esto. Seguí mi camino en shock y cuando reaccioné di media vuelta y volví al sitio para avisar a la guardia civil, pero al llegar ya alguien lo había hecho y estaban limpiando el asfalto.
No he pasado más miedo al volante en mi vida.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trovador (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> Entoces opta a un premioh Darwin.



Bueno,em este caso el no llevar cinturon le habría salvado de morir carbónizado.
Los cinturones de seguridad suelen atascarse cuando hay una hostia considerable.
Conocí una vez a un médico que no llevaba nunca el cinturón puesto por que decía que habia visto muchos muertos carbónizados por que pudieron quitarse el cinturón.
Adenás, sin cinturon sales despedido y así te evitas tambien la barbacoa humana.

A éso sumale las posibles lesiones en brazos y manos... imposible zafarte del cinto.


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2019)

Por cierto.
Siempre lo digo.
Siempre tendré coches de gasoil.
Entendeis por que, no?
Pues éso.
Barbacoas sanas.

Y los electricos son mucho peor, y los de hidrógeno a 440 atmosferas de presión.

Los coches de gasoil sons slos únocos que no arden.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2019)

marzo2019nuevo dijo:


> No sé si es cierto pero en otro foro dicen que el tercer ocupante acaba de morir en el hospital, que tenía un 60% quemado.



Sigue vivo.
Lo han desmentido.


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2019)

SOY dijo:


> Por eso es muy recomendable llevar algo adosado al cinturón de seguridad que permita cortarlo inmediatamente. Eso es algo no llevan los coches y siempre me he preguntado por qué. El cinturón de seguridad es una muerte segura si hay incendio en el habitáculo.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Siempre llevo una navaja a mano para estos menesteres.
Ya se de un caso que se salvó rompiendo el cinturón, por que éste estaba bloqieado, y el motor el llamas.


----------



## maxwell.farad (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Billy Ray (2 Jun 2019)

Pues lo mismo que alguno por aquí yo también sufrí un episodio parecido en los 90. Patinamos con un Opel Corsa en una curva no muy cerrada, había grava en el asfalto y los neumáticos no estaban muy bien, además de que la tomamos algo más fuerte de lo recomendado. No se crean iríamos a 80 o así, yo iba de acompañante y el que conducía es un tio muy prudente, fué por los neumáticos gastados y la grava. Patinamos lateralmente hasta salir de la carretera y en el arcén tropezamos con un pequeño bordillo, volcamos y rodamos, tres o cuatro vueltas. Los márgenes de la vía eran llanos afortunadamente, quedamos ruedas arriba, colgados cabeza abajo de los cinturones sin poder soltarlos, parecíamos dos chorizos en una despensa. Las puertas se habían deformado, imposible abrirlas, los cristales no se habían roto y de las rejillas del aire salía un humillo blanco muy siniestro. Tras un buen par de minutos de forcejeo con el puto cinturón, conseguí soltarlo, y viendo que salí más humo por lo del aire, entré en pánico y comencé a golpear los cristales con puños, codos y pateando con ambas piernas a la vez, no había puta forma. Afortunadamente llegaron inmediatamente con patas de cabra y nos sacaron abriendo las puertas, pero el cinturón del que conducía tuvieron que cortarlo, no hubo forma de soltarlo.
Lo de los cinturones, los cristales de seguridad y las puertas que se deforman, ojo.


----------



## marzo2019nuevo (2 Jun 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Sigue vivo.
> Lo han desmentido.



Es una pasada lo acojonante que ha sucedido con ese tema y los medios de comunicación, durante el día de ayer e incluso hoy yahoo (que lo da como facellido en noticia de cabecera) lanzando noticias en ambos lados, unas que si estaba muerto y otras que si estaba vivo. Es indignante para la familia de este pobre hombre, además de que nadie ha hablado de él y del otro pobre que ha fallecido, solo de Reyes.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Jun 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Además de imprudentes, muchos de ellos son unos auténticos hijos de la gran puta.
> 
> Adelantarte a 130 y frenarte de golpe,
> Pegarse al culo a 130 y llegar a tocarte...para acto seguido adelantarte y tener que pegar la gran frenada pocos metros después porque la circulación no permite más.
> ...



....otro que lleva doble cámara....


----------



## rayban00 (2 Jun 2019)

Si Reyes vivió en modo easy

Su mujer solo tuvo que esforzarse en nacer y ya.

NOELIA LÓPEZMenos es más (@noelialopezm) • Instagram photos and videos 

Very easy mode.


----------



## Forchetto (2 Jun 2019)

rayban00 dijo:


> Si Reyes vivió en modo easy
> 
> Su mujer solo tuvo que esforzarse en nacer y ya.
> 
> ...



Perfecta estampa de la típica WAGs (en Inglés wives and girlfriends) de famosos deportistas. Son una especie de mujer peculiar que se juntan con ellos, sin mucho cerebro, su única virtud es su cuerpo, look y ropa y accesorios super-caros (paseate por Puerto Banús y ves docenas de ellas) para mí son básicamente putas de alto standing...:

WAGs - Wikipedia

Hay una serie de TV:

WAGS (serie de televisión) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## patroclus (2 Jun 2019)

rayban00 dijo:


> Si Reyes vivió en modo easy
> 
> Su mujer solo tuvo que esforzarse en nacer y ya.
> 
> ...



Esta mujer me parece que tiene muchas operaciones estéticas.


----------



## Rodal (2 Jun 2019)

independientemente de empatizar con el dolor natural de los familiares y amigos. Un deportista de segunda, ya casi retirado, que se ha matado conduciendo su propio vehículo, en este caso de alta gama, como lo hacen cientos de personas al año de la misma manera personas de forma anónima, merece tanta atencion por parte de los medios de comunicación?


----------



## Irresponsable (2 Jun 2019)

maxwell.farad dijo:


>



Pasas por la cuenta de Instagram de esta mujer y parece que los cinturones de seguridad no están hechos para ellos. Alucino.


----------



## J-Z (2 Jun 2019)

Vaya ingenieros sin cinturón y grabando instas.


----------



## J-Z (2 Jun 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Siempre llevo una navaja a mano para estos menesteres.
> Ya se de un caso que se salvó rompiendo el cinturón, por que éste estaba bloqieado, y el motor el llamas.



la navaja con 5 vueltas de campana la vas a encontrar en su sitio justo eh.


----------



## un pringao (2 Jun 2019)

Bla bla bla pero no decis nada de porque el coche ha salido ardiendo, y se supone que estan hechos para no incendiarse

ya lo digo yo, los coches con mucha potencia tienen un motor muy grande y no hay espacio de separacion,
ademas son traccion trasera y deja menos espacio aun y el eje de transmision llega hasta el deposito

es lo que nunca se dice de los coches deportivos porque es un negocio y los pijos os lo comprais para presumir, esos coches se incendian mas facil porque no son coches, son maquinas de competicion

con 400 cv de potencia ya no es un coche, es una maquina y no tiene la seguridad de un coche

motor de gran cilindrada, seis u ocho cilindros, dos turbos y refrigeradores para los turbos, todo eso ocupa mucho espacio y no queda la separacion recomendable

y a 220 km/h el motor va mas revolucionado, logicamente esos coches tienen muy buena lubricacion, pero en un accidente se rompe el motor y no llega la lubricacion, y como el motor va muy revolucionado, se sobrecalienta y al menor contacto con la gasolina...

y son maquinas de competicion pero no tienen el chasis de un verdadero coche de competicion, ni los mismos materiales y seguridad, vamos que vais presumiendo de deportivo y vais vendidos

un coche normal en un vuelco no se incendia tan facil, aun accidentandose a 220 km/h, claro que un coche normal no alcanza esas velocidades

un coche normal tiene un motor mas pequeño, con mas espacio entre el motor, los conductos de gasolina y los cables electricos, ademas son traccion delantera y todo eso les da mas seguridad

pero vosotros compraros deportivos y presumir, y hasta os creeis que son mas seguros que un coche normal


----------



## Orbikua (2 Jun 2019)

Le dio una liga al Madrid con un gol suyo en el último partido. DEP


----------



## un pringao (2 Jun 2019)

el turbo a 220 km/h va muy caliente, en un motor pequeño, con mas espacio, es menos critico, en un motor grande todo va mas comprimido, accidente y contacto de la gasolina con la turbina...


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2019)

j-z dijo:


> la navaja con 5 vueltas de campana la vas a encontrar en su sitio justo eh.



A mano. He dicho a mano.
Pide perdón por el retraso.


----------



## J-Z (2 Jun 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> A mano. He dicho a mano.
> Pide perdón por el retraso.



a mano de que subnormal, conduces con la navaja en la mano o metida por el culo? retrasado mental come pollas


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2019)

j-z dijo:


> a mano de que subnormal, conduces con la navaja en la mano o metida por el culo? retrasado mental come pollas



Por el retraso. No has pedido perdón.


----------



## patroclus (2 Jun 2019)

Me habeis hecho que me compre el martillo rompecristales con el rasgador de cinturón.


----------



## J-Z (2 Jun 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Por el retraso. No has pedido perdón.



no lo pidio tu puta madre por tenerte, responde donde pones la navaja maricon, 5 vueltas de campana, me diras el bolsillo y te llamare subnormal otra vez, come pollas maricon, la guardas en el culo, despues de que te lo haya abierto el novio moreno


----------



## Alan moore (2 Jun 2019)

Que putada para los burbufachas que no sea mujer o extranjero, para poder soltar bilis con mas amplitud.Descanse en paz y mi pesame para sus familiares.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Jun 2019)

Los cristales y las lunas son más duros de lo que parece, creo que en algunos modelos está pensado el poder desencajarlos con una patada desde dentro, el parabrisas digo. Yo he tenido pesadillas y estoy obsesionado con esto, me voy a comprar un martillo de esos.

Recuerdo que un empresaurio medio sonado que conocí hace años, pretendía romperle las lunas a una Renault Space para algún chanchullo con el seguro antes de un peritaje por un golpe o un robo que tuvo, no recuerdo bien. Obligó a varios de sus empleados a probar con martillos y hasta con una machota de obra en el almacén de su empresa. Yo aluciné en colores, aquellas lunas resistian golpes sin contemplaciones de toda clase, no consiguieron ni agrietarlas. El momento cumbre fué cuando el muy burro embistió una de las ventanillas con las pinzas de una carretilla elevadora, tampoco consiguió nada, la ventana se combó hacia adentro pero no se rompió.
Decía luego que esto era por que eran de "seguridad" clase nosecuantos y había pagado un extra y tal y pascual de un montón de pasta.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Jun 2019)

Forchetto dijo:


> Perfecta estampa de la típica WAGs (en Inglés wives and girlfriends) de famosos deportistas. Son una especie de mujer peculiar que se juntan con ellos, sin mucho cerebro, su única virtud es su cuerpo, look y ropa y accesorios super-caros (paseate por Puerto Banús y ves docenas de ellas) para mí son básicamente putas de alto standing...:
> 
> WAGs - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



¿No se estará insinuando que no es amor todo lo que reluce?

Tal para cual. Cada uno va por lo que va, dinero de por medio.
Debe ser que el fútbol afecta al cerebro, pues lo hacen casi todos. En fin, para ellos y que disfruten lo elegido.

Si hubiera estado con una persona sensata y que lo quisiera, le habría quitado algunos pájaros de la cabeza y quizás ahora estaría vivo y podría disfrutar de una buena vida muchos años.


----------



## maxwell.farad (2 Jun 2019)

Artículo premonitorio de 2008:

*Un artista "en caída libre"

*
Hace tres años, el seleccionador español, Luis Aragonés, escandalizó a medio mundo en una grabación en la que aparecía animando a José Antonio Reyes a sentirse superior a Thierry Henry, a la sazón compañero suyo en el Arsenal: "Vaya y dígale a ese negro de mierda: 'yo, soy mejor que usted".
Lo que no sabía Luis era que Reyes, delantero del Atlético, que recibe hoy al Betis (20.00, PPV), es insensible a ese tipo de estímulos. La idea de que el individuo debe sentir una obligación ante el contenido de su actividad escapa a su comprensión. Nacido en Utrera, en el seno de una familia con profundas raíces rurales, Reyes no fue educado en la ética social de la civilización capitalista. Dueño de una rara sensibilidad competitiva, el chico sólo captó la ramificación hedonista del discurso de Luis. Al llegar a Londres se enamoró del coche de Henry.
Los coches siempre obsesionaron a Reyes. Pero aquel Mercedes SLR McLaren, inspirado en la fórmula 1, le pareció irresistible. El pasado noviembre pagó 550.000 euros por el mismo modelo. En España sólo hay 18.
"Las llantas no sé cuánto me costaron", explicó la semana pasada, ante su adquisición, en el aparcamiento del Cerro del Espino. "Pero se parecen a las turbinas de un avión. Y los asientos son de fórmula 1". Sentado en la cabina, al mando del volante con cambios digitales, al delantero del Atlético sólo le faltaba el casco de Hamilton. Parecía completamente satisfecho. El momento le inspiró a reflexionar sobre la filosofía existencial del futbolista medio. "¡Yo vivo!", dijo. "Hay que vivir. Pero no soy el único. Al final todos viven, aunque no lo parezca. Raúl también vive. Y yo... yo no me puedo quejar".
La historia de Reyes es lo que Hollywood llamaría una road movie. Una película de viajes, desencuentros y coches. Reyes tiene 14. Los ha coleccionado a lo largo de una de las carreras más espectaculares jamás registradas en el fútbol español. Desde su debut, en el año 2000, ha firmado tres traspasos multimillonarios. Del Sevilla al Arsenal, 24 millones; del Arsenal al Madrid, nueve; y del Madrid al Atlético, 11. En total: un récord. A sus 25 años, es el primer jugador español por el que han pagado 44 millones de euros.
"¿Ha pensado que ningún jugador en España reúne sus condiciones? ¿Qué le pasa que no irá a la Eurocopa?". Al oír la pregunta, sonríe mostrando una hilera de dientes asombrosamente perfecta. "¡No!", dice, meneando la cabeza como un crío avergonzado. "¡Ellos también son muy buenos!". Fuerte, veloz, hábil, desequilibrante y goleador, al verle en las categorías inferiores del Sevilla, los entrenadores suspiraban. Wenger le siguió durante meses antes de llevarle a Londres con 20 años. El verano pasado, el dueño del Atlético, Miguel Ángel Gil, le fichó emocionado ante su potencial. "Antonio es uno de los mejores jugadores españoles, por técnica y condiciones físicas", dijo Javier Aguirre, su entrenador. Lo que no sabían ni Gil, ni Aguirre, es que Reyes es un artista decidido a gozar de su fortuna sin permitir que el deber de producción le arruine un buen día. Con el Atlético ha mostrado su peor versión. No ha marcado ni un solo gol en 25 partidos de Liga. La hinchada le ha declarado la guerra. En el Manzanares escuchan ofertas.
"Da la impresión de que está en caída libre", dicen fuentes con responsabilidad en la estrategia del Atlético. "No se sabe si es que pasa de todo porque todo le da igual, o es que algo lo atormenta. Nadie lo sabe, y él tampoco. Es un enigma. Pero debe reaccionar. Si no, mañana jugará en el Almería y pasado en el Pájara Playas".
"Le falta alguien que lo oriente", lamentan en el Atlético. En el Madrid, hace un año, pensaban lo mismo. Un alto cargo del club se llevó las manos a la cabeza cuando se enteró de que la familia de Reyes había ido a verle a Santander, en un partido de la selección, para terminar durmiendo en la playa. La matriarca, Mari, pidió precio en el hotel Santemar. Como la habitación costaba 200 euros decidió pasar la noche en el coche, aparcado en El Sardinero. El padre, la madre, el hermano y la novia. Como en una película de carretera. Pero en un automóvil de colección


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (2 Jun 2019)

herodes2 dijo:


> Todos los días se incendian camiones en accidentes, así que lo del gasóleo no es determinante.





La gasolina arde y puede explotar, el gasoil arde pero no explota de forma tan fácil a como lo hace la gasolina.


----------



## May Jailer (2 Jun 2019)

maxwell.farad dijo:


> Artículo premonitorio de 2008:
> 
> *Un artista "en caída libre"*
> 
> ...





Corrió un rumor que decía que tenía origen gitano. Pues salió a las 10:30 de Almendralejo para estamparse a las 11:45 ya en Utrera, echando cuentas, los rumores de los 200 km/h son ciertos. La putada aquí es que iba acompañado y han dicho que son un primo por parte de madre y otro de padre, menuda tragedia para la familia. La "ventaja" por llamarlo de alguna manera, es que no se ha llevado por delante a otros conductores inocentes aunque con él hayan muerto sus primos. 35 años, tres hijos, millonario que podía llevar una vida cojonuda y tranquila, qué manera de joderse la vida y la de otros.


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2019)

AKHENATÓN EN ALCANTARILLA dijo:


> La gasolina arde y puede explotar, el gasoil arde pero no explota de forma tan fácil a como lo hace la gasolina.



El gasoil ni siquiera arde.
Que no arde, vaya.


----------



## un pringao (2 Jun 2019)

Un motor turbo y con esa potencia antes de arrancarlo debe estar al menos un minuto lubricando, porque como lo arranques sin la lubricacion necesaria... puede salir ardiendo

y al apagarlo lo mismo, necesita que siga lubricando para descender la temperatura del motor, e idem la refrigeracion de los turbos

en un accidente con rotura del motor no llega la lubricacion y la refrigeracion, y el motor y la turbina, aunque esten detenidos, necesita al menos un minuto de lubricacion y refrigeracion para descender la temperatura

un conducto de la gasolina roto y que entre en contacto con el motor o la turbina, o que no se haya detenido el encendido electrico o que se haya reventado el deposito de la gasolina, una varilla o un eje puede romper el deposito...

en un accidente pueden pasar muchas cosas, y en un coche normal es mas facil un diseño de seguridad que en un coche deportivo

esas maquinas no son como un utilitario que arrancas o apagas el motor en un segundo sin dejarlo lubricar y refrigerar mas tiempo, y en un accidente pasa eso, el coche volcado, motor roto y sin lubricacion ni refrigeracion y sobrecalentado... y un conducto de la gasolina roto... pues eso

pero aqui nadie habla de la inseguridad de esas maquinas de tanta potencia, ni de limitadores de velocidad

esos coches alemanes tienen limitacion de velocidad a 250 km/h, lo podrian llevar a 150 km/h pero entonces no lo compraria nadie, y eso es un negocio y Europa exporta coches a todo el mundo

lo que mas se exporta en el mundo son coches y petroleo, y suponen, en paises como Ehspaña, al menos el 15% del PIB e indirectamente mucho mas

no hablamos de la seguridad de los coches y frivolizamos con los accidentes porque esto, los coches, es un negocio para todos

los coches de mas potencia son los de mayor margen de beneficios, y con los coches normales el margen es mas estrecho, no solo para el fabricante, tambien para el Estado que cobra los impuestos

por eso se frivoliza con los accidentes y no se ponen mayores medidas de seguridad en los coches, y mas en los coches deportivos

y la puntuacion de la seguridad es un engaño, un aviso acustico de no ponerse el cinturon de seguridad o de puerta mal cerrada puntua la seguridad, y asi ocultan la inseguridad de otros elementos


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2019)

maxwell.farad dijo:


> Artículo premonitorio de 2008:
> ......
> "Le falta alguien que lo oriente", lamentan en el Atlético. En el Madrid, hace un año, pensaban lo mismo. Un alto cargo del club se llevó las manos a la cabeza cuando se enteró de que la familia de Reyes había ido a verle a Santander, en un partido de la selección, para terminar durmiendo en la playa. La matriarca, Mari, pidió precio en el hotel Santemar. Como la habitación costaba 200 euros decidió pasar la noche en el coche, aparcado en El Sardinero. El padre, la madre, el hermano y la novia. Como en una película de carretera. Pero en un automóvil de colección



Joe. Jajaja.


----------



## un pringao (2 Jun 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> El gasoil ni siquiera arde.
> Que no arde, vaya.



Buah que no, yo hize un cursillo de bombero y prendian fuego al gasoil y la gasolina y ardian las dos, la diferencia es que el gasoil olia peor, el humo me refiero, vaya peste, si lo se no voy

un cursillo en la empresa para por si habia un incendio que supieramos como apagarlo con los extintores

con el turbo que se pone a cientos de grados de temperatura arde cualquier gasofa que entre en contacto

ah y los tubos de escape, que con los filtros para reducir los gases contaminantes tienen una temperatura mas alta, en un viaje largo y a una velocidad en recta de 220 km... estaria el tubo de escape calentito, y va por toda la longitud del coche y esos llevan mas de un tubo de escape

deposito de gasolina reventado por el accidente, o un conducto de la gasolina roto, y un contacto con un elemento del coche a altas temperaturas...

que no arde el gasoil? yo lo he visto prender a un bombero con un encendedor de cocina y ardio de la misma manera que la gasolina, que necesite algo mas de temperatura vale, pero con las temperaturas del motor, turbina y escape a esas velocidades... sobra


----------



## rama_ka (2 Jun 2019)

No sé si entre tanta discusión e insulto alguien lo habrá comentado: Una forma de romper el cristal (y no sé si en algunos casos rasgar el cinturón, lo comprobaré en mi coche) si se ha perdido o no se dispone de martillo, es sacar el reposacabezas del asiento y golpear el cristal usando las barras con las que se encaja. Es posible que algunos reposacabezas, usando alguna parte de su superficie, sirvan para rasgar el cinturón pero no lo sé. Supongo que no pero lo comprobaré y si alguno lo sabe que lo comente.

Sinceramente, no puedo alegrarme pero sí siento alivio porque hoy hay un peligro menos en la carretera. Lo siento por sus hijos que no tienen la culpa de nada.


----------



## Arson (2 Jun 2019)

Yo llevo un resqme en el llavero del coche. Así se siempre donde va a estar. Con eso cortas cinturones, pero ojo no rompes todo tipo de lunas. Aunque una vez que estás libre del cinturón ya tienes más maniobra para romper el cristal. En estas situaciones lo normal es que mueras, sólo una acumulación de factores lo impide.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Jun 2019)

maxwell.farad dijo:


> Un alto cargo del club se llevó las manos a la cabeza cuando se enteró de que la familia de Reyes había ido a verle a Santander, en un partido de la selección, para terminar durmiendo en la playa. La matriarca, Mari, pidió precio en el hotel Santemar. Como la habitación costaba 200 euros decidió pasar la noche en el coche, aparcado en El Sardinero. El padre, la madre, el hermano y la novia. Como en una película de carretera. Pero en un automóvil de colección


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Jun 2019)

j-z dijo:


> no lo pidio tu *puta madre* por tenerte, responde donde pones la navaja* maricon*, 5 vueltas de campana, me diras el bolsillo y te llamare *subnormal* otra vez, *come pollas maricon*, la guardas *en el culo*, despues de que* te lo haya abierto *el novio moreno



Sutil y elegante el estilo de jota zetas, sabe dar un toque personal a sus mensajes inigualable.


----------



## Joseba Jonazo (2 Jun 2019)

Al parecer ya iba opositando hace tiempo: Reyes, denunciado por el alcalde de El Coronil


----------



## maxwell.farad (2 Jun 2019)

Payaso Triste dijo:


> Al parecer ya iba opositando hace tiempo: Reyes, denunciado por el alcalde de El Coronil



Pues parece que sí:

Reyes, denunciado por presunta conducción temeraria - Orgullo de Nervión

Los hechos fueron de la siguiente manera. *Jerónimo Guerrero*, *alcalde de la localidad sevillana de El Coronil*, viajaba junto a un acompañante por el kilómetro 10 de la carretera de Utrera cuando un *BMW* a gran velocidad se le aproximaba por detrás haciéndole ráfagas y pitándole para que se apartase del carril izquierdo por el que circulaba. Guerrero esperó a poder incorporarse al carril derecho con seguridad debido al tráfico que había, pero Reyes siguió impaciente pitando y acercándose con su coche. Finalmente, cuando el alcalde logró desplazarse al carril derecho, Reyes adelantó su vehículo para, sorpresivamente, frenar bruiscamente delante suya y provocar un susto en todos los que circulaban por detrás del alcalde y al propio alcalde. No contento con eso, al ver que Jerónimo Guerrero intentaba desplazarse al carril izquierdo nuevamente para recriminarle su acción temeraria, Reyes cruzó su coche y a punto estuvo de sacar de la carretera al alcalde.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2019)

un pringao dijo:


> Un motor turbo y con esa potencia antes de arrancarlo debe estar al menos un minuto lubricando, porque como lo arranques sin la lubricacion necesaria... puede salir ardiendo
> 
> y al apagarlo lo mismo, necesita que siga lubricando para descender la temperatura del motor, e idem la refrigeracion de los turbos
> 
> ...



Vaya historia que te has montado con el turbo. Vamos a ver, lo que has dicho del deposito roto y gasolina en contacto con escape tiene mucho más sentido y sería lo que pasó. Por cortocircuito que hubiese inflamado la gasolina también.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (2 Jun 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Además de imprudentes, muchos de ellos son unos auténticos hijos de la gran puta.
> 
> Adelantarte a 130 y frenarte de golpe,
> Pegarse al culo a 130 y llegar a tocarte...para acto seguido adelantarte y tener que pegar la gran frenada pocos metros después porque la circulación no permite más.
> ...



Yo llevo una y estoy pensando cambiarla por una mejor porque la grabación hacia atrás es regulera. Pagaré algo más por que sea 4k y así seguro que se lee la matrícula.
La grabación nocturna también es regular, en muchos casos no se lee bien la matrícula.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (2 Jun 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El mio no lo tiene, no sabia ni que eso existia, nunca lo he visto en ningun coche.......... el mio lo que si da porculo por ejemplo es si no te pones el cinturon, se de gente que quita esos avisos en el taller.



-un fiat mierdero de 2005 lo lleva. Seguro que los demás también.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Jun 2019)

MASIVAMENTE dijo:


> -un fiat mierdero de 2005 lo lleva. Seguro que los demás también.



Puede ser lo que me ha dicho antes otro forero, los coches llevan tantas historias que ni uno lo sabe........... cada vez voy descubriendo cosas que no me habia dado cuenta que el coche tenia.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Jun 2019)

A ver, porque este comentario es de CuñaoPaco lamentable. Por partes, querido:



un pringao dijo:


> Un motor turbo y con esa potencia antes de arrancarlo debe estar al menos un minuto lubricando, porque como lo arranques sin la lubricacion necesaria... puede salir ardiendo
> 
> *FALSO. ¿Cómo va a salir ardiendo un motor hecho de metal cuando lo arrancas en frío? Incluso si te refieres al turbo, en el caso hipotético de que lo arranques y no tuviera NADA de lubricación el eje del turbo, como mucho se te griparía. Y además ¿Cómo va a estar un minuto lubricando con el motor apagado?*
> 
> ...


----------



## estupeharto (2 Jun 2019)

maxwell.farad dijo:


> Pues parece que sí:
> 
> Reyes, denunciado por presunta conducción temeraria - Orgullo de Nervión
> 
> Los hechos fueron de la siguiente manera. *Jerónimo Guerrero*, *alcalde de la localidad sevillana de El Coronil*, viajaba junto a un acompañante por el kilómetro 10 de la carretera de Utrera cuando un *BMW* a gran velocidad se le aproximaba por detrás haciéndole ráfagas y pitándole para que se apartase del carril izquierdo por el que circulaba. Guerrero esperó a poder incorporarse al carril derecho con seguridad debido al tráfico que había, pero Reyes siguió impaciente pitando y acercándose con su coche. Finalmente, cuando el alcalde logró desplazarse al carril derecho, Reyes adelantó su vehículo para, sorpresivamente, frenar bruiscamente delante suya y provocar un susto en todos los que circulaban por detrás del alcalde y al propio alcalde. No contento con eso, al ver que Jerónimo Guerrero intentaba desplazarse al carril izquierdo nuevamente para recriminarle su acción temeraria, Reyes cruzó su coche y a punto estuvo de sacar de la carretera al alcalde.



Si eso es verdad, un mierda menos. 
Menos probabilidades de que los que circulen por esas zonas sufran un accidente o muerte por un mierda.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Jun 2019)

MASIVAMENTE dijo:


> Yo llevo una y estoy pensando cambiarla por una mejor porque la grabación hacia atrás es regulera. Pagaré algo más por que sea 4k y así seguro que se lee la matrícula.
> La grabación nocturna también es regular, en muchos casos no se lee bien la matrícula.



No hace falta que sea 4k. Luego ocupan más los archivos. Importa que la tarjeta sea buena. Con full HD de una marca decente es suficiente. 
Y se ve perfectamente. Se para la imagen y se ven hasta las caras.


----------



## maxwell.farad (2 Jun 2019)

El coche de Reyes iba a 237 kms/hora

Al menos no se ha llevado a ningún inocente que circulara por esa carretera.

*El coche de Reyes iba a 237 kms/hora*


 
El reventón de una rueda, junto a la alta velocidad a la que iba el vehículo, se baraja como la causa del siniestro mortal

 
El atestado de la Guardia Civil, según ha podido saber MD, señala que el accidente que provocó la muerte de* José Antonio Reyes *y uno de sus familiares, y dejó malherido a otro, se produjo muy posiblemente por la pérdida de control del vehículo a causa del reventón de una rueda cuando el Mercedes Brabus S550 de 380 CV circulaba a una velocidad estimada de 237 km./hora, según se desprende de las primeras pruebas realizadas en el lugar del accident


----------



## 4motion (2 Jun 2019)

maxwell.farad dijo:


> El coche de Reyes iba a 237 kms/hora
> 
> Al menos no se ha llevado a ningún inocente que circulara por esa carretera.
> 
> ...



Situacion CRITICA y Manos . Otro RESULTADO y eso que no llevaba instantes antes de REVENTON las DOS MANOS en el VOLANTE.


----------



## River in the street (2 Jun 2019)

Estoy viendo en los telediarreos a la gandaluzada borrega en el estadio pidiendo un monumento para este tipo.

Vergüenza ajena y asco es poco


----------



## 4motion (2 Jun 2019)

River in the street dijo:


> Estoy viendo en los telediarreos a la gandaluzada borrega en el estadio pidiendo un monumento para este tipo.
> 
> Vergüenza ajena y asco es poco



Sí llega a matar a una familia con sus hijos le hacen hijo pródigo. 

Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (2 Jun 2019)

rayban00 dijo:


> Si Reyes vivió en modo easy
> 
> Su mujer solo tuvo que esforzarse en nacer y ya.
> 
> ...



Y en estar buena, joder


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (2 Jun 2019)

River in the street dijo:


> Estoy viendo en los telediarreos a la gandaluzada borrega en el estadio pidiendo un monumento para este tipo.
> 
> Vergüenza ajena y asco es poco



Ya cunado fue lo de Puerta se salió de madre, y eso que lo de aquel chaval fue mucho más trágico.

"Reyeh, ereh lo mah grande der zevillizmo, te llevaré en el corasón para toa la vía"


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2019)

maxwell.farad dijo:


> El coche de Reyes iba a 237 kms/hora
> 
> Al menos no se ha llevado a ningún inocente que circulara por esa carretera.
> 
> ...



Reventón de una rueda. Una de esas cosas "imprevistas" que pueden ocurrir lo mismo que se puede cruzar un animal, etc...
Pero algunos siguen diciendo eso de "lo que le pasó a él no me pasa a mí porque yo controlo y porque yo se bien por dónde se puede ir a 200". 
O eso otro de "por ir a 200 por donde no vienen más coches no pasa nada"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Jun 2019)

Esta todo el mundo diciendo que era muy buena persona.

Sinceramente me lo creo.........

Por ejemplo es imposible que esto me pasara a mi, mas que nada por que mis primos no se han subido nunca a un coche mio, lo unico que hago con mis primos es llevar mis coches a bodas, comuniones y demas historias para dar porculo basicamente, pero no les habre dado ni una miserable vuelta.....

Este hombre iba con sus primos y tal......... ya denota eso cierta familiaridad y ser buena persona, si llego a ser yo hoy los titulares serian muere fulano y dos amigas que se sospecha podrian ser scort de lujo.

Por cierto tanto sacarmelo en todos sitios ya estoy teniendo hasta empatia con el hombre......... me da pena mira que soy cabron pero todo el dia viendo cosas del hombre y acordandome de los partidazos que le vi jugar pues hasta he acabado por encenderle una vela.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esta todo el mundo diciendo que era muy buena persona.
> 
> Sinceramente me lo creo.........
> 
> ...



Hombre, no creo que la cantidad de familiares que lleves en el coche demuestre que seas buena o mala persona. O de lo contrario los gitanos serían santos.

En todo caso no hay por qué mezclar sus diferentes facetas. Se le puede adorar como futbolista y incluso podía ser buena persona sin que ello impida decir que como conductor era un temerario.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2019)

En este país es lo que pasa. Pobrecitas estrellas que aunque estén cometiendo un delito (circular asi lo es) eran buenísimas personas. Ya he leído la noticia de ese alcalde al que intentó sacar de la carretera. 
Él se lo buscó. No tenemos porqué ponerle velas ni celebrarlo. Un muerto más de la carretera.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Jun 2019)

Darwin rules.

A 237km hora haciendo el ganso.


----------



## Danke Tranke!! (2 Jun 2019)

Pues muy entera que estaba la estructura del coche para ir por encima de 230km/h. Y lo del reventón lo habrá deducido Grisson, el de CSI, tras analizar minuciosa mente los neumáticos. Aunque el figura tuviera antecedentes kamikaces, quien te asegura que no viniera de frente otro artista mandando un WhatsApp y el finado tuvo que dar un volantazo. YouTube está llenito de ejemplos. c'la vie...o eso.


----------



## Samael (3 Jun 2019)

que reparta su dinero con los que ha matado


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (3 Jun 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> No hace falta que sea 4k. Luego ocupan más los archivos. Importa que la tarjeta sea buena. Con full HD de una marca decente es suficiente.
> Y se ve perfectamente. Se para la imagen y se ven hasta las caras.



"Con full HD de una marca decente es suficiente" -> La calidad de la tarjeta sólo influye en la velocidad con la que se guarden los datos y, a largo plazo, la fiabilidad. NO va a dar más calidad de imagen una tarjeta u otra a igualdad de configuración de la cámara.

"Luego ocupan más los archivos" -> Es grabación cícilica, cuando se llena la tarjeta se van borrando los ficheros antiguos. Usando el coche una hora al día yo tengo a full HD archivos de dos semanas atrás con tarjeta de 32Gb

"Se para la imagen y se ven hasta las caras" -> Quizá en las mejores condiciones sí. A mí me han adelantado a 200 yendo yo a 100 de noche y no se leía la matrícula (casi ni se veía). Necesitamos que funcione bien la cámara TAMBIÉN en malas condiciones de luz.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Jun 2019)

MASIVAMENTE dijo:


> "Con full HD de una marca decente es suficiente" -> La calidad de la tarjeta sólo influye en la velocidad con la que se guarden los datos y, a largo plazo, la fiabilidad. NO va a dar más calidad de imagen una tarjeta u otra a igualdad de configuración de la cámara.
> 
> "Luego ocupan más los archivos" -> Es grabación cícilica, cuando se llena la tarjeta se van borrando los ficheros antiguos. Usando el coche una hora al día yo tengo a full HD archivos de dos semanas atrás con tarjeta de 32Gb
> 
> "Se para la imagen y se ven hasta las caras" -> Quizá en las mejores condiciones sí. A mí me han adelantado a 200 yendo yo a 100 de noche y no se leía la matrícula (casi ni se veía). Necesitamos que funcione bien la cámara TAMBIÉN en malas condiciones de luz.



Lo de la tarjeta es porque no vale de nada que la cámara sea buena si la tarjeta cuando lleva un tiempo falla porque no es buena.
Al estar grabando continuamente y expuesta al calor por ejemplo en verano, pues tiene que ser buena.

Si los archivos son más grandes, se reescribe más, lo que también afecta a la larga. Por eso es bueno que tengan la calidad suficiente pero no más innecesaria.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (3 Jun 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo de la tarjeta es porque no vale de nada que la cámara sea buena si la tarjeta cuando lleva un tiempo falla porque no es buena.
> Al estar grabando continuamente y expuesta al calor por ejemplo en verano, pues tiene que ser buena.



Interesante... Mi coche no pasa mucho calor, pero es algo a considerar. Veo casi más probable que el adhesivo se licue al sol o que el plástico de la cámara se deforme, pero también podría fallar la tarjeta o el hw lector/grabador. 

En coches que pasen el mediodía al sol en verano seguro que una protección contra el sol es imprescinfible, o la cámara casca de una forma u otra.


----------



## pandaGTI (3 Jun 2019)

MASIVAMENTE dijo:


> "Con full HD de una marca decente es suficiente" -> La calidad de la tarjeta sólo influye en la velocidad con la que se guarden los datos y, a largo plazo, la fiabilidad. NO va a dar más calidad de imagen una tarjeta u otra a igualdad de configuración de la cámara.
> 
> "Luego ocupan más los archivos" -> Es grabación cícilica, cuando se llena la tarjeta se van borrando los ficheros antiguos. Usando el coche una hora al día yo tengo a full HD archivos de dos semanas atrás con tarjeta de 32Gb
> 
> "Se para la imagen y se ven hasta las caras" -> Quizá en las mejores condiciones sí. A mí me han adelantado a 200 yendo yo a 100 de noche y no se leía la matrícula (casi ni se veía). Necesitamos que funcione bien la cámara TAMBIÉN en malas condiciones de luz.



Las tarjetas micro SD buenas para fiabilidad de grabaciones son las MLC, son caras pero aguantan miles de sobreescrituras, suelen llevar Endurance como nombre comercial:
link tipos SD para cámaras.
Cámaras Blackvue aguanta muy bien el calor, pero son bastante caras. Xiaomi ha sacado una muy barata y de muy buena resolución, pero lleva mini batería de litio lo que sube el riesgo de que se bufe con el calor intenso de España.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (3 Jun 2019)

Qué alegría para sus hijas tener un padre descerebrado. Es un claro caso de esos en los que si no te matas por tonto dan ganas de matarte por gilipollas. DEP


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Jul 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> No ha muerto quemado, sino decapitado.



Asi es.


----------

